# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Realpolitika e Ibrahim Rugovës

## biligoa

_"Ai që e kërkon shpëtimin e jetës me indiferencë ndaj jetës së të tjerëve, nuk do ta jetojë me nder!” ( Mr.Ukshin Hoti )_

Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA / 02. 05. 2008





*Në vend të hyrjes*

A ishte Ibrahim Rugova: "Gandi i Kosovës“,“i pathyeshëm përballë regjimit serb…“ , “profet i shqiptarëve“, “Skënderbe i dytë“, …?!

Më 21 janar 2008, u bën dy vjet që kur ndërroi jetë Ibrahim Rugova. Në kuadër të këtij përvjetori me moton: "Dita përkujtimore për Presidentin Rugova", kryetari Fatmir Sejdiu, nën patronazhin e të cilit janë zhvilluar të gjitha aktivitetet përkujtimore, gjatë homazheve (së bashku me kryeministrin Hashim Thaçi) te varri i tij, para gazetarëve Rugovën e cilësoi si një ndër figurat më të ndritshme të vendit tonë. "Kemi ardhur këtu për të bërë nderimin e merituar për presidentin historik të Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugovën, për personalitetin që i dha vulë kohës që jetoj dhe që llogaritet themeltar i shtetit të pavarur të Kosovës, që ishte nga personalitetet e fuqishme të historisë sonë dhe të tashmes dhe për të ardhmen tonë" - ka thanë Sejdiu. Fatmir Sejdiu edhe në në fjalimin e tij të lexuar në tubimin përkujtimor që u mbajt në Teatrin Kombëtar, Ibrahim Rugovën i cilësoi si: „Burrin më të madh të Kosovës“, se „ka qenë dhe mbetet Zoti i kësaj Shtëpie“, „…Ati i Kombit tonë, do të mbetet fryma e këtij vendi“, „Ibrahim Rugova e nxori Kosovën prej kaosit në organizim, me rend të brendshëm demokratik“, „udhëheqës popullor“, „Ai nuk u dorëzua kurrë, para asnjë sprove, veç vdekjes…“, „është udhëheqës sui generis në Evropë“, dhe krejt në fund Sejdiu theksoi fuqishëm se „Ibrahim Rugova është heroi i Kosovës“.




 Ndërkaq, kryeministri Hashim Thaçi, pas homazheve të bëra te varri i Rugovës (më 21 janar) thekson, se: „Kosova po ndërton traditën e respektimit të bartësve të institucioneve të vendit. Është vlerësim për punën në vazhdimësi të presidentit Rugova për realitetet që ka kaluar Kosova andaj ne do të vazhdojmë përkushtimet tona për të përmbyllur procesin për shtet të pavarur dhe demokratik të bashkuar si politikë, institucione dhe si popull".

      Më 24 shkurt 2008 ( vetëm një javë pash shpalljes së pavarësisë) Hashim Thaçi, sërish e viziton varrin e Ibrahim Rugovës, dhe me këtë rast para gazetarëve,  është shprehur: ”Me rastin e pavarësisë kam bërë nderim shtetëror për personalitetin e ish-presidentit Rugova, për angazhimet në kontinuitet në procesin e pavarësimit dhe demokratizimit të vendit”. Thaçi pastaj ka theksuar se një pjesë të këtyre angazhimeve i ka bërë bashkë me Rugovën, në procesin e para Rambujesë dhe pas ardhjes së administratës ndërkombëtare në Kosovë.”( Gazeta Express, E hënë 25.02.2008, fq.5).

      Zhvillimet politike gjatë viteve 1990-1999…, dëshmojnë se Hashim Thaçi si pjestar i UÇK-së as para Konferencës së Rambujesë, as gjatë dhe pas mbajtjes së kësaj konference, deri në vitin 2004, nuk ka pas kurrfarë bashkëpunimi të mirëfillt me Ibrahim Rugovën. Përkundrazi Ibrahim Rugova e ka sfiduar në mënyra të ndryshme Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, madje Ibrahim Rugova e ka mohuar dhe s´ka marrë pjesë në Qeverinë e Përkohshme të Kosovës të kryesuar nga Hashimi, e cila ka dal si produkt i marrëveshjes së përbashkët në Rambuje, më 23 shkurt 1999 etj.etj ( Lexo këtu: 



      Prandaj, Hashimi para varrit të Ibrahimit duket se ka gënjyer, dhe gënjeshtrat nuk mund të merren si fakte historike, ato janë dhe mbeten vetëm si gënjeshtra!



 * * *



      Ashtu sikurse këtë vit (2008) edhe në vitin 2006 kur vdiç Ibrahim Rugova (21 - 26 janar 2006), por, edhe me rastin e një vjetorit (21.01.2007) të vdekjes së tij, gjatë tubimeve përkujtimore u thanë në mënyrë rituale fjalët më të përzgjedhura për  figurën e tij.



-         U tha se Ibrahim Rugova ishte „udhëheqës trim e i guximshëm...” ,ndërsa mbahet në mend, si politikan, që mbillte frikë e defetizëm në popull, me deklaratat e çuditshme, se : “ Serbia është e fortë...”, ”se  nuk mund të  luftohet me Serbinë..”, ”se për 24 orë na bënë rrafsh me tokë...”, ”se , do të mund të na shkatërronin të gjithëve si popull...“ etj

-         U tha se Ibrahim Rugova ishte “Gandi i Ballkanit”, “Gandi i Kosovës“…, ndërsa veprimet e tija politike s´kishin asgjë të përbashkët me rezistencën gandiste. Derisa Gandi ka bërë rezistencë aktive e sakrifikuese duke e sfiduar regjimin kolonialist anglez në çdo fushë të jetës, me bojkotimin e çdo gjëje që ishte angleze, nga produktet ushqimore deri te dokumentet e lëshuara nga ky regjim, „Gandi i Kosovës“ nuk lëvizte nga vendi për ta kundërshtuar regjimin gjakatar serb. Madje, edhe kur organizonin të tjerët protesta( studentët, sindikalistët…) kundër regjimit, Rugova i pengonte në forma të ndryshme ato. Ibrahim Rugova duke i ikur përballjes me regjimin serb, pëlqente rezistencën pasive, krejt pasive (vetëm me fjalë gjatë konferencave të të premteve me gazetarë), pra pëlqente mosveprimin aktiv. Duke qenë i tillë ai s´i bojkotonte produktet serbe, madje ai s´i bojkotonte as dokumentet e regjimit serb, sepse të gjitha udhëtimet, me karakter „kombëtar“ jashtë vendit i bënte me pasaportën serbe.  Bile kur i dilte afati shkonte vet në sportelet e UDB-së për ta vazhduar këtë dokument udhëtimi. (Për këtë fakt lexo më tepër te libri „Pa protokoll“ Bisedë me Adnan Merovcin, „Zëri“, Prishtinë 2003 , faqe.37. Adnan Merovci për dhjetë vjet rresht  ishte shef i sigurimit dhe i prokollit i kryetarit Ibrahim  Rugova .

-         U tha se Ibrahim Rugova ishte “politikan që kultivonte unitetin…“, ndërsa veprimet e tija politike dëshmonin në vazhdimësi të kundërtën e unitetit. Rugova, deri në shtator 2005 kur kumtoi se vuante nga  kanceri në mushkëri, nuk mbahej mend se ka mbajtur ndonjë takim gjithëpërfshirës me lidershipin politikë e institucional shqiptar, për ta kultivuar këtë unitet, ndërsa njihej si prijës autokrat, duke mos i përfillur këshillat e politikanëve tjerë shqiptarë. Për më keq, edhe kur ftohej në  ndonjë takim me karakter uniteti nga partitë tjera, Ibrahim Rugova nuk merrte pjesë, i bojkotonte dhe i injoronte paturpshëm ato. Derisa ky profil politikani i injoronte kështu të tjerët, nuk hezitonte  të shkonte në takime me partitë shqiptare, kur i organizonte UNMIK-u apo zyrat e huaja në Prishtinë.

-         U tha se Ibrahim Rugova ishte “i pathyeshëm përballë regjimit serb të Millosheviqit“, ndërsa nuk mund të fshihen nga kujtesa jonë: Mareveshja per Arsimin Milloshevic-Rugova (01.09.1996) takimet dhe buzëqeshjet e tij me Millosheviqin më 15 maj 1998 dhe të gjitha takimet me këtë kriminel, gjatë muajve prill-maj 1999, të zhvilluara në Beograd.

-         U tha se Ibrahim Rugova ishte “pararendës i UÇK-së dhe pasues i saj.”, “luftëtar i denj i  lirisë…“..., ndërsa dihej botërisht se asnjëherë nuk i kishte zënë në gojë tri shkronjat e arta UÇK, dhe luftëtarët e vërtet të lirisë, s´e ka vizituar asnjë familje të dëshmorëve. Për më tepër ky „luftëtarë i denj i lirisë“ s´e kishte vizituar asnjëherë Prekazin historik, familjen e jasharajve. Ky njeri që i thoshte vetes president nuk ishte përkulur as njëherë para varrit të komandantit legjendar Adem Jashari (edhe pse disa herë ka gënjyer duke thënë se së shpejti do të shkonte në Prekaz), ndërsa përpara varrit të Adem Jasharit dhe të dhjetra varreve të familjes Jashari shkuan dhe me respekt u përkulën, shumë burrështetas, diplomatë dhe ushtarakë të huaj.

-         Në të gjitha ato ceremoni përkujtimore u tha se Ibrahim Rugova ishte: ”Ndërtues i strukturave të qëndrueshme të shtetit të Kosovës”, se ishte “Ismail Qemali i Kosovës“, “profet i shqiptarëve“, “Skënderbe i dytë“, “burrështetas i madh dhe arkitet i pavarësisë së Kosovës“, “politikan, që i ndërroi rrjedhat e historisë“, “…shpëtues i substancës shqiptare nga shkatërrimi i planifikuar nga regjimi fashist i Beogradit“, “profet i shqiptarëve“, “Engjëll i Kosovës”, “forcë e ndryshimit”, “udhëheqës shpirtëror i një populli”, “…vigan i pamposhtur…“, “simbol i ndryshimeve në Ballkan“, “vizionar i rrallë…“, “…mishërim i aspiratave kombëtare…“…. e për më tepër  u theksua se “Rugova është pararendës i UÇK-së dhe pasues i saj” - citat i marrë  nga monografia "Presidenti Rugova“, që u botua me rastin e një vjetorit të vdekjes së Rugovës, nën përkudesjen e mikut të tij Sabri Hamiti, e shumë e shumë epitete tjera mbersëlënëse !

      Pra, për Ibrahim Rugovën u tha e çka s´u tha se ishte, edhe për ato veti që kurrë në jetë, s´i kishte...!

      Prandaj, në vijim në analizën time politike-historike, do të përpiqem të shpërfaq në mënyrë të argumentuar, realpolitikën e Ibrahim Rugovës, ndryshe nga ç´kemi lexuar e dëgjuar nga pasardhësit e tij.

----------


## biligoa

*Realpolitika e Ibrahim Rugovës
*
( 2 )


Përmbajtja e lëndës

_- Cilës elitë intelektuale i takonte Ibrahim Rugova, në epokën e Titos?!

- Shembëlltyra e J.B.Titos në studimet Ibrahim Rugovës!

- Cila ishte fytyra e vërtet e Titos në sytë e shqiptarëve?!

- Sekretari i OTh të LKJ-së Ibrahim Rugova - diferencues i intelktualëve që përkrahën kërkesën “Kosova Republikë!”,

- Kush e zgjodhi Ibrahim Rugovën, Kryetar të Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës?!_


_Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA 
03. 05. 2008_

*
Roli politikë-shkencor...i Ibrahim Rugovës, gjatë periudhës së regjimit të Titos!*


* * *


*Cilës elitë intelektuale i takonte Ibrahim Rugova, në epokën e Titos ?!*

Ndonëse parimet themelore të Lidhjes Komuniste të Kosovës dhe të politikës autonomiste në Kosovë u ndërtuan mbi bazën e besnikërisë ndaj Jugosllavisë socialiste vetëqeverisëse të Titos, klasa politike shqiptare (në krye me Fadil Hoxhën, Xhavit Nimanin dhe Mahmut Bakallin) që ishte vënë në shërbim të këtij regjimi, me kohë ka profilizuar edhe një Elitë (klasë) intelektualësh shqiptarë, e cila fillimisht kishte kaluar nëpër “sita” të organeve pushtetore të regjimit, duke dhënë kështu prova lojaliste ndaj doktrinës “titiste - socializmit vetëqeverisës jugosllavë”. Kjo elitë intelektualësh, ndonëse vepronte nën ombrellën e strukturave të regjimit, i drejtonte dhe i kontrollonte institucionet shkencore, mediat: RTP-në, gazetat dhe revistat informative – shkencore, shtëpitë botuese etj, me një fjalë kontrollonte të gjitha institucionet akademike shqiptare në Kosovë! Dhe, pikërisht kësaj elite intelektuale i takonte edhe Ibrahim Rugova.


( Foto: Josip Brozi me Jovankën për vizitë në Kosovë, në vitet e 70-ta )

Ibrahim Rugova, përveçse ishte student i dalluar, ai në Fakultetin Filozofik u shqua edhe si aktivist i Lidhjes së Rinisë Socialiste të Jugosllavisë (LRSJ-së). Pas një kohe, kur dëshmoi përkushtimin e tij të madh ndaj politikës së regjimit komunist, u propozua dhe më pastaj u pranua si anëtar i Lidhjes Komuniste të Jugosllavisë - LKJ-së. Rugova më 1971 diplomoi në Fakultetit Filozofik të Prishtinës në Degën e Albanologjisë. Si komunist i devotshëm, atij iu besua detyra redaktorit në gazetën studentore “Bota e re” dhe në revistën “Dituria” (1971-1972). Qysh në fillim të viteve të 70-ta, z. Rugova u mor edhe me kritikë letrare dhe në këtë drejtim ka shkruar disa libra, ku kryevepra e tij është libri për Pjetër Bogdanin. Në vitin 1976/77 atij do t´i mundësohet specializimi në fushën e teorisë letrare në Paris, tek prof. Roland Barthesi. Ibrahim Rugova për afro dy dekada rresht, punoi në Institutin Albanologjik të Prishtinës si hulumtues i letërsisë. Për një kohë ka qenë edhe kryeredaktor i revistës "Gjurmime albanologjike", që e nxirrte ky Institut. Rugova përveç punës shkencore, në Institutë ka pasur edhe një funksion politik atë të sekretarit të LKJ-së, përmes të cilit ka ushtruar gjegjësisht ka funksionalizuar politikat programore të dala nga forumet partiake-shtetërore të KQ të LKJ-së.

Në biografinë zyrtare të Ibrahim Rugovës thuhet se: “Më 10 janar 1945, komunistët jugosllavë ia pushkatuan babain e tij, Ukë Rugova dhe gjyshin Rrustë Rugova, që kishte qenë luftëtar i njohur kundër çetave çetnike që po depërtonin gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore në krahinën e Rugovës”. Për mënyrën se si janë vrarë babai dhe gjyshi i Rugovës kam lexuar shumë versione, por, nuk dua të merrem fare me to.

Nëse është i sakt citati zyrtarë lidhur me vrasjen e tyre, atëherë natyrshëm shtrohet pyetja logjike:

- Si ishte e mundur që Ibrahim Rugova, (të cilit partizanët e Titos ia kishin vrarë të atin dhe gjyshin “si nacionalistë, ballistë…”), qysh në rininë e tij studentore u bë një nga aktivistët më të zellshëm të LRSJ-së, dhe më vonë të pranohet si anëtarë i LKJ-së, dhe si tillë t´i gëzonte të gjitha privilegjet politike, intelektuale etj., po nga ky regjim antishqiptar?! Ndërsa, dihet mirëfilli se mijëra fëmijë, të atdhetarëve shqiptarë (që u burgosën, u vranë e u ekzekutuan pas luftës së dytë botërore, nga regjimi i Tito-Rankoviqit), përndiqeshin këmba-këmbës nga syri e veshi i UDB-së, dhe familjet e tyre konsideroheshin si armiq të rrezikshëm të shtetit jugosllavë ( !!! )…
*
Shembëlltyra e J.B.Titos në studimet e Ibrahim Rugovës!*

Ibrahim Rugova krahas punës në fushën e kritikës letrare në Institutin Albanologjik të Prishtinës, me përkushtim ka shkruar edhe studime shkencore-letrare kushtuar shëmbëlltyrës së Josip B. Titos. Më 9 e 10 dhjetor të vitit 1977, kur në Prishtinë u mbajt simpoziumi me moton: “Tito për Kosovën, Kosova për Titon / Tito o Kosovu, Kosovu o Titu”, Ibrahim Rugova mbajti referatin kryesor me titull: “Tito në letërsinë shqipe në Jugosllavi”.( Shiko kopjen e studimit të Rugovës për Titon ) Në këtë studim “shkencor”, z. Rugova kryetarin Tito e cilësonte si njeri “gjenial”, “si simbol i së Mirës, i heroit, i mësuesit dhe i edukuesit”, dhe sipas tij ai “gëzon një unanimitet të jashtëzakonshëm e të përgjithshëm, jo vetëm brenda, por edhe jashtë vendit (Jugosllavisë), çfarë e gëzonte vetëm Lenini”.

Sakaq Ibrahim Rugova në këtë studim ndër të tjera thekson se: “Tito, duke qenë vazhdimisht në krye të shoqërisë sonë, krijoi një liri të vërtetë arti e krijimi në kuptim të realizimit të plotë të lirisë, çfarë nuk gjendet në ndonjë vend tjetër socialist, e cila ishte e pranishme vetëm në kohën e Leninit, kurse te ne kjo u bë parim shoqëror e kulturor”.

Ky studim i Ibrahim Rugovës në vitin 1979 u botua në një libër voluminoz në faqet 407 - 410, në gjuhën shqipe dhe serbokroate. Ndërsa pas demonstratave të pranverës 1981, u botua edhe në “Zërin e rinisë” të 16 e 23 maj 1981 në faqet 20-21 etj.


Lexo të plotë studimin e Ibrahm Rugovës:

“Tito në letërsinë shqipe në Jugosllavi”

*
Cila ishte fytyra e vërtet e Titos në sytë e shqiptarëve?!*

Ndërsa Josip Broz Tito, për Ibrahim Rugovën dhe elitën intelektuale pro-titiste të cilës i takonte ai, ishte “simbol i së mirës, i heroit, realizues i plotë i lirisë”..., nuk mund të thuhet (në asnjë mënyrë) se ishte i tillë edhe për popullin e përvuajtur shqiptar, përkundrazi ai ishte përdhunues i lirisë dhe i dinjitetit tonë kombëtar.

Për të argumentuar këtë gjë, po i referohem fakteve historike:

Dihet mirëfilli se pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, populli shqiptar në Kosovë dhe në vise të tjera etnike (që mbetën padrejtësisht jashtë kufijve të Shqipërisë londineze), u persekutua në format më mizore nga regjimi jugosllav i Titos.

- Tito me shtabin e tij gjakatarë, nga viti 1944 e këndej, ka përndjekur, burgosur, vrarë e ekzekutuar mijëra shqiptarë, të cilët nuk u pajtuan me sundimin e Jugosllavisë së re të AVNOJ-it dhe si ideal patën bashkimin kombëtar; ( Shiko foton: Shtabi i Titos gjatë LDB: Bakariq, I.Milutinoviq, E.Kardel, J.B.Tito, A.Rankoviq, S. Vukmanoviq-Tempo, M.Gjilas )

- Sipas të dhënave të atdhetarit Xheladin Hana( i cili më 15.12.1948 vritet mizorisht nga UDB-a famëkeqe ), rezulton se deri në vitin 1947 OZN-a dhe forcat pushtuese ushtarake jugosllave të J.B.Titos, kanë vrarë mizorisht rreth 86.000 shqiptarë, prej të cilëve 36.000 në Rrafshin e Kosovës; 23.000 në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit dhe 27.000 të tjerë në trevat etnike shqiptare në Maqedoni. Gjatë kësaj periudhe janë kryer 220.000 bastisje në familjet shqiptare (duke i përfshirë këtu edhe bastisjet e përsëritura në të njëjtat familje); Pastaj mbi 200.000 shqiptarë kanë kaluar nëpër duartë e OZN-ës famkeqe si dhe janë zhvilluar tetë operacione me përmasa të gjera ushtarake të ndihmuar edhe nga OZN-a (më vonë UDB-a) dhe të gjitha këto operacione janë kryer, kundër shqiptarëve, por jo edhe ndaj serbëve, malazezëve apo maqedonasve.

- Ishte Tito ai që në shkurt 1953, në Split të Kroacisë, me ministrin e jashtëm turk Fuad Kyprili, nënshkroi “marrëveshjen gjentelmene” me anë të së cilës ripërtëriu konventën jugosllave-turke të vitit 1938, për shpërnguljen e shqiptarëve në Turqi;

- Ishte Tito ai që për realizimin e kësaj marrëveshjeje antishqiptare ngarkoi ministrin e brendshëm federativ, famëkeqin Aleksandër Rankoviç, ku ky i fundit pastaj themeloi një shtab operativ të përbërë nga oficerë e udbashë të sprovuar kundër shqiptarëve; Dhe ky Shtab i Tito-Rankoviqit duke përdorur të gjitha strukturat shtetërore(në nivelë federativë, republikan e krahinor), në periudhën 1953-1966 i detyroi me dhunë të shpërngulen 452. 371 shqiptarë për në Turqi; Dhe kjo shpërngulje është bërë me këtë dinamikë:

Më 1952---------------------------- 37.000 veta

Më 1953---------------------------- 19.300 “

Më 1954---------------------------- 17 500 “

Më 1955---------------------------- 51.000 “

Më 1956---------------------------- 54.000 “

Më 1957---------------------------- 57.710 “

Më 1958---------------------------- 41.300 “

Më 1959---------------------------- 32.000 “

Më 1960---------------------------- 27.980 “

Më 1961---------------------------- 31.600 “

Më 1962---------------------------- 15.910 “

Më 1963---------------------------- 25.720 “

Më 1964---------------------------- 21.530 “

Më 1965---------------------------- 19.821 “...


Ndërkaq gjatë kësaj periudhe kohore me dhunë detyrohen të shpërngulen edhe mijëra shqiptarë, kryesisht nga trojet etnike shqiptare në Mali të Zi (nga Hoti, Gruda, Plava, Gucia, Vuthaj, Ulqini, Tivari, Triepshi, Shpuza, Kraja etj.) për në SHBA, Kanada, Australi e vende të tjera tejoqeanike

- Shtabi i Tito-Rankoviqit ishte ai që në dimrin e acartë të vitit 1955/56 shpiku aksionin për mbledhjen e armëve, ku gjatë ekspeditave të policisë / UDB-së, në format më çnjerëzore i rrahu, u keqtrajtoi e i persekutoi mbi 30 mijë shqiptarë. Në këtë operacion kriminal shtetëror UDB-a i mbyti me torturë 103 shqiptarë, ndërsa 10 mijë të tjerë u gjymtuan për jetë. Dhe ky aksion famëkeq kishte nisur pikërisht nga fshatrat e trevës së Rugovës, atje ku kishte lindur dhe kaluar një pjesë të rinisë Ibrahim Rugova.

- Tito - ky “simboli i së mirës” së Ibrahim Rugovës, ishte ai që në periudhën 1945-1966 burgosi e dënoi mbi 280 mijë atdhetarë shqiptarë, ndonëse burgosjet e shqiptarëve nuk u ndalën dot deri në vitin 1999. Dhe po t´i referohemi të dhënave policore jugosllave, del se vetëm gjatë viteve 1979-1991 qenë burgosur e keqtrajtuar rreth 900 mijë shqiptarë, prej tyre 750 mijë në Kosovë dhe 150 mijë të tjerë në Maqedoni, Mal të Zi, në Kosovën Lindore etj. ( ...) ...

- Lexo një fragment: Ndjekjet, burgosjet dhe persekutimi i shqiptarëve nga regjimi i Titos, gjatë viteve 1948 – 1968

Kjo është fytyra e vërtetë e Josip Broz Titos, i këtij simboli “të së mirës, i heroit, i mësuesit dhe i edukuesit ” të Ibrahim Rugovës...!


*Sekretari i OTH të LKJ-së Ibrahim Rugova - diferencues i intelktualëve që përkrahën kërkesën “Kosova Republikë!”*

Ibrahim Rugova, ndonëse ishte anëtar i dalluar i LKJ-së, me vendim të KK të LK të Kosovës emërohet sekretar i Organizatës Themelore të LKJ-së në Institutin Albanologjik në Prishtinë dhe këtë funksion politik e ushtron deri në vitin 1987. Pas demonstratave gjithëpopullore të pranverës së vitit 1981, z.Ibrahim Rugova duke qenë në krye të kësaj organizate partiake, pa hezitim është përfshirë edhe në realizimin e “Platformës politike të Komitetit Qëndror të LKJ-së për Kosovën”. Në këtë situatë të jashtëzakonshme nëpër të cilën po kalonte populli shqiptar në Kosovë, z. Rugova do të gjendet në krye të komisionit për diferencimin dhe luftimin e “nacionalizmit dhe separatizmit” shqiptar në institut, pra të të gjithë atyre që në një mënyrë a tjetër u solidarizuan me kërkesën studentore “Kosova Republikë!” dhe për këtë aktivitet të tij ka shkruar edhe shtypi i kohës: “Rilindja”, ”Jedinstvo” etj

Kështu, ta zëmë, në gazetën „Rilindja“ të datës 30 shtator 1982 në artikullin me titull „Akademikut dr. Rexhep Qosja iu shqiptua vërejtja partiake“, Kryetari i komisionit për diferencim Ibrahim Rugova në diskutimin e vetë theksoi se „procesi i diferencimit duhet të jetë i vazhdueshëm dhe i gjithanshëm, kurse sa i përket masës së propozuar, si anëtar i sekretariatit të OTH të LK propozoj që Rexhep Qosjes t'i shqiptohet masa - vërejtja partiake, sipas propozimit të grupit të punës të të dy kryesive, të cilin e kemi miratuar edhe ne“. (!!!)

*
Kush e zgjodhi Ibrahim Rugovën, Kryetar të Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës?!*

Në vitin 1988 Ibrahim Rugova nga strukturat pushtetore të LKJ-së, emërohet Kryetar i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës (pavarësisht se shkrimtarët kishin propozuar që Anton Pashku të jetë kryetar i kësaj shoqate) dhe këtë funksion e “ushtroi” deri në vitin 1999, krahas shumë funksioneve të tjera politike, të cilat s´ishin aspak funksionale. Ibrahim Rugova në cilësinë e Kryetarit të SHSHK-së, në qershor të vitit 1989, pikërisht në kohën kur po mbahej tubimi famëkeq i Gazimestanit (me rastin e 600 vjetorit të Betejës së Kosovës) intervistohet nga gazetarja proserbe Renate Flotao dhe kjo intervistë (që në thelb s´´kishte tone të theksuara patriotike) u botua në revistën gjermane “Der Spiegel”. Atë vitë Ibrahim Rugova është intervistuar edhe nga disa gazeta tjera perëndimore, si: “L´Unita”, “Veçer”, “Telex”, “Start” etj., dhe kjo ka bërë që ai të afirmohet në botë si një intelektual me botëkuptime liberale.

( Vijon )

----------


## biligoa

*Realpolitika e Ibrahim Rugovës

( 3 )*


Përmbajtja e lëndës
_
-        Kush e  themeloi Lidhjen Demokratike të Kosovës?!

-        Kush ishin themeluesit e LDK-së, që iu shitën falas UDB-së?!

-        Cili ishte misioni intern i udbashit Jusuf Buxhovi në Gjermani ?!

-        Si e mori në pyetje Hysen Gegën, udbashi Jusuf Buxhovi në ambientet e UDB-së, në janar 1981?!..._


_      Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA 
04. 05. 2008_



*Kush e themeloi Lidhjen Demokratike të Kosovës?!*


Euforizmi pluralist që e kishte kapluar ish-Jugosllavinë në vitin 1989, (pas fillimit të shpërbërjes së “perandorisë” sovjetike të quajtur BRSS), pashmangshëm u reflektua edhe në Kosovë. Dihet mirëfilli se në vitet 1989/90 Kosova ishte përfshirë në protesta gjithëpopullore për të mbrojtur të drejtat kombëtare, dhe pikërisht në këtë situatë kur kishte filluar të luhatet ushtrimi i pushtetit komunist, u themelua Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës. Për të përkujtuar zanafillën e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës ndoshta do të ishte mirë t´i referohemi zëdhënëses mediale të LDK-së - Qendrës për Informim të Kosovës (QIK) e cila ka publikuar historikun e themelimit të kësaj partie. Për themelimin e LDK-së, QIK-u shkruan si vijon( Po citoi) :

      “Në shtator dhe tetor të vitit 1989, një grup shkrimtarësh dhe intelektualësh, në kohën e shqetësimeve më të mëdha politike dhe shoqërore te ne, u pajtua, gati spontanisht, që të themelonte një parti politike, e cila do t'i artikulonte kërkesat politike të shqiptarëve dhe do të bëhej nismëtare e proceseve të pluralizmit, që ishin në nismë në vendet e bllokut të atëhershëm socialist. Iniciativa për themelimin e një partie që do të pagëzohet Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, doli nga shkrimtarët Jusuf Buxhovi, Ibrahim Berisha, Mehmet Kraja dhe Xhemail Mustafa( të gjithë gazetarë të Rilindjes – vërejtja ime). Pas shumë bisedash, ata angazhuan koordinator të Këshillit nismëtar Jusuf Buxhovin, i cili mori përsipër kontaktimin me intelektualët e tjerë dhe hartimin e programit dhe statutit të partisë.“ - përfundon citati i qik-ut.  

·       Foto: Jusuf Buxhovi, Koordinatori Këshillit Nismëtar të LDK-së
·       

*
Kush ishin themeluesit e LDK-së, që iu shitën falas UDB?!*

      Në Kuvendin themelues të LDK-së që u mbajt më 23 dhjetor 1989, sipas QIK-ut „morën pjesë 96 veta“, ku shumica prej tyre i takonin elitës intelektuale shqiptare që deri dje ishin anëtarë të LKJ-së dhe njerëz me pozita të ndryshme si shkencore ashtu edhe politike në institucionet akademike. Kjo elitë intelektualësh gjatë viteve të 70-ta e 80-ta duke qenë pjesë e sistemit politik-institucional, kishte nën kontroll të gjitha institucionet shkencore, informative, kulturore, botuese etj., në Kosovë dhe madje shumica prej tyre ishin bërë edhe argat të Shërbimit Sekret  jugosllavë ( UDB-së). 

      Për të argumentuar këtë argatllëk, në vijim  po përpiqem t´i vë në pah disa fakte. Në vitin 2000 në Shkup është botuar libri „Ballë për ballë me vdekjen“ i Nafi Çegranit. Autori i librit nga marsi i vitit 1969 - deri në vitin 1980 ka punuar në Sektorin II të Shërbimin Sekret të Sigurimit Shtetëror, pranë Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Maqedonisë në Shkup. Në këtë libër ish-udbashi Çegrani në mes tjerash spikatë hapur veprimtarinë e këtij shërbimi famëkeq në hapësirat shqiptare në ish-Jugosllavi, dhe i bënë publike disa nga emrat e „elitës intelektuale“ që iu „shitën“ falas këtij shërbimi sekret.

·       Shiko: Autori dhe ballina e librit „Ballë për ballë“

      Çegrani në faqen 129 - 130 të librit „Ballë për ballë me vdekjen“ shkruan (po citoi): „Edhe pas Plenumit të Brioneve dhe rënies së Rankoviqit, vazhdon spiunazhi në mes shqiptarëve si në Maqedoni, ashtu edhe në Kosovë, Mal të Zi dhe Shqipëri. Gati të gjitha redaksitë e gazetave dhe të radiotelevizioneve në Maqedoni dhe Kosovë shndërrohen në qendra rezidente, me të cilat SDB-ja( UDB-ja – vërejtja ime) vite me radhë e sinkronizonte veprimtarinë e vet të errët kundër shqiptarëve.“ - përfundon citati.

      Ndërkaq z.Çegrani vijon: "Në kohën kur në SDB të Kosovës vrisnin e prisnin Mehmet Shoshi, Xhevdet Hamza, Mehmet Maliqi e Selim Brosha, këtij shërbimi sekret iu "shitën" falas edhe shumë gazetarë të "Rilindjes", si Maksut Shehu, Fadil Bujari, Mehmet Kraja, Sabri Hamiti, Jusuf Buxhovi, ndërsa në Televizionin e Prishtinës - Riza Alaj, Fahredin Gunga, Agim Zatriqi, disa të punësuar në Arkivin Historik të Kosovës etj.“ - përfundon citati.  

·       Lexo: kopjen e tekstit nga libri „Ballë për ballë“ 

      Nafi Çegrani në vazhdim thotë se „në redaksin e emisioneve në gjuhën shqipe pranë Televizionit të Shkupit tregohen mjaftë aktivë Luan Starova dhe Alush Kamberi,…“ dhe „në radhët e tyre hynë ndërkohë edhe majori rezerv Menduh Ajdini, dhëndër i Meti dhe Nushi Kërliut *, si edhe dhëndri i tyre Ali Aliu“. (Për më tepër lexo te libri i N.Çegranit fq.130).

      * Nushi Kërliu është një mik i Ibrahim Rugovës, në shtëpinë e të cilit ka ndenjur për dhjetë vjet rresht, gjatë shkuarje-ardhjeve të tij nga Shkupi apo Tirana, për në vendet perëndimore.)


      Siç vihet në dukje në këtë shënim të ish-udbashit Çegrani, SDB-së (UDB-së), këtij shërbimi famëkeq sekret, iu paskan shitur krejt falas Jusuf Buxhovi, Sabri Hamiti * , Mehmet Kraja, Ali Aliu,… të gjithë këta anëtarë të elitës intelektuale të afërt me regjimit komunist jugosllavë, e që në vitin 1989 ishin “ideatorë” për themelimin e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës !!!

      ( * Sabri Hamiti aktualisht është anëtar i Kryesisë së Kuvendit të Kosovës, kryetar i Komisionit për Punë të Jashtme dhe anëtar i Komisionit për Integrime Evropiane. (Shiko pozitat e Sabri Hamitit Këtu ) Sabri Hamiti është mik i gjithanshëm i Ibrahim Rugovës, dhe konsiderohet si njëri më me ndikim në LDK.) 

      Madje, në kuvendin themelues të LDK-së kishte edhe pjestarë të kësaj “elite intelektuale” që në vitin 1958 denoncuan (në UDB) aktivitetin patriotik të Adem Demaçit, siç ishin Zekeria Cana, Ali Aliu etj., dhe nga dëshmitë e tyre, më 17 mars të vitit 1959 baci Adem u dënua me 5 vjet burg të rëndë. 

·       Lexo shkrimin: Kush ishin denoncuesit e Adem Demaçit në UDB,  në vitin 1958-59?! Për më tepër lexoni librin “Dosja Demaçi”, Prishtinë 2003, faqe 54-55)

*
Cili ishte misioni intern i udbashit Jusuf Buxhovi në Gjermani ?!*

      Koordinator i Këshillit nismëtar të LDK-së, Jusuf Buxhovi -  është një prej prozatorëve më të njohur në Kosovë. Qysh si student, në vitin 1967, punësohet në gazetën "Rilindja", si gazetar në rubrikën e kulturës, ku fillimisht pasqyron filmin, e më vonë letërsinë, duke shkruar për disa vite si recenzent. Në vitin 1976, pas një konkursi intern, caktohet si korrespodent i gazetës "Rilindja" në Gjermani, duke u bërë kështu gazetari i parë i akredituar i një mediumi nga Kosova në këtë vend perëndimor. Jusuf Buxhovi, ky korrespodenti i gazetës “Rilindja” i caktuar me konkurs intern për këtë “punë” në Gjermani, duket se atje ka shkuar me një mision intern nga shërbimi sekret jugosllavë, për të survejuar veprimtarinë e organizatave politike shqiptare që vepronin kundër regjimit jugosllavë  në Gjermani. Për të argumentuar këtë mision intern me karkater udbesk të Jusuf Buxhovit të kamufluar me punën e “korrespodentit të gazetës ”Rilindja” po i referohemi dëshmive të bashkëveprimtarëve të Jusuf Gërvallës: Ibrahim Kelmendit dhe Hysen Gegës.

      Në janar të vitit 2007 ( me rastin e 25 vjetorit të vrasjes së vëllezërve Gërvalla e Kadri Zeka ) Ibrahim Kelmendi boton romanin “Atentatet” dhe ato ditë ai ndoshta, ishte njeriu më i intervistuar nga mediat shqiptare, për faktin se, në romanin e tij (që sapo kishte dalë nga botimi)  lexuesit kanë mësuar për herë të parë të gjitha rrethanat e panjohura të vrasjes së Jusufit, Bardhoshit e të Kadriut, në natën e kobshme të 17 janarit 1982 në Untergrupenbach të Gjermanisë. Madje në libër bëhet i njohur edhe emri i vrasësit ( të mundshëm) të tyre. “Ai që vrau Jusuf Gërvallën jeton në Kosovë, në një fshat të komunës së Suharekës. Është shqiptar dhe e ka emrin Rezil, thotë Ibrahim Kelmendi, në intervistën ekskluzive për gazetën Express”.

      Në një intervistë me titull: ”E njoh vrasësin e Jusuf Gërvallës” dhënë gazetës “Expres” ( më 11 e 12. III. 2007 ) Kelmendi  spikatë aktivitetin e kamufluar të Jusuf Buxhovit nën petkun e korrespodentit të gazetës “Rilindja”. Ibrahimi me këtë rast duke shpjeguar përplasjet e Klubit shqiptarë në Dyseldorf me përfaqësuesit e konsullatës jugosllave vë në pah involvimin e korrespodentit të “Rilindjes” në këtë situatë. 

      Kelmendi thotë se (po citoi): Ato (konsulli...- vëretja ime) insistonin që ta fusnin nën tutelë Klubin e shqiptarëve aty, dhe ky, i kamufluar si gazetar, angazhohej pro konsullatës.” Ibrahim Kelmendi sakaq konstaton se, “ai ndonjëherë ishte më brutal se vet konsulli jugosllavë”!

      Më shumë se në intervistë, I.Kelmendi, aktivitetin e korrespodentit Jusuf Buxhovi e sqaron në librin e tij “Atentatet” . Në faqen 159 të këtij libri ai për Jusuf Buxhovin shkruan (po citoi): ”Sa për ilustrim po sjell shembullin e korrespodentit të gazetës “Rilindja”. Ky farë korrespodenti qe më brutal se ata të përfaqësuesit jugosllavë. Konkretisht, ai këmbëngulte që në emërtim të Klubit të mos përmendej cilësimi punëtorë “shqiptarë”, por “jugosllavë”. Kërkonte që Klubi atje të quhej “Klubi i punëtorëve jugosllavë”, siç po quhej Klubi “Rilindja” në Mynhen, “Përparimi” në Bruksel dhe ndonjë klub i ngjashëm.”- përfundon citati.

      Në intervistën dhënë të përditshmes “Expres” Ibrahim Kelmendi shpërfaq edhe një moment shumë interesant lidhur me korrespodentin e “Rilindjes” Jusuf Buxhovi, që ka të bëjë me burgosjen e Hysen Gegës, një nga bashkëveprimtarët e Jusuf Gërvallës, i cili në librin e tij “Atentatet” është personazhi me pseudonimin “Vasili”. 

Hysen Gega (Vasili), pasi kishte shkuar për t´i kaluar pushimet nga Gjermania në Kosovë, në 31 dhjetor 1980 arrestohet nga UDB-a. 

      Kelmendi lidhur me arrestimin e Hysen Gegës saktëson (po citoi): ”...kur Vasilin( Lexo - Hysen Gegën) e arrestuan në Kosovë, gazetarin në fjalë (Lexo - Jusuf Buxhovin) e sjellin nga Gjermania për ta marrë në pyetje gjatë procesit hetues, meqë duhet të jetë vlerësuar si njohës më i mirë i veprimtarisë sonë në Perëndim.”- përfundon citati.


*Si e mori në pyetje Hysen Gegën, udbashi Jusuf Buxhovi në ambientet e UDB-së, në janar 1981?!*

      Këtë pohim të Ibrahim Kelmendit, më së miri e sqaron vetë ish i burgosuri Hysen Gega, në një intervistë me titull ”Asgjë nuk harrohet” të publikuar fillimisht në gazetën “ZiK” e pastaj është botuar edhe në librin “Terror, dhimbje, qëndresë”, të autorit Faridin Tafallari në faqet 342-344.

      Hysen Gega në këtë intervistë shpërfaq gjithanshëm rrethanat e marrjes së tij në pyetje nga Jusuf Buxhovi etj., në zyrat e sigurimit shtetëror - UDB në Prishtinë.

      Në pyetjen e gazetarit të njohur B.Elshani: ”Hysen, a të kujtohet se kur je arrestuar me t´u kthyer prej Gjermanisë dhe kush të ka marrë në pyetje pas arrestimit?” Hysen Gega përgjigjet: “Posi. Po ato janë gjëra që nuk harrohen. Më kanë arrestuar më 31 dhjetor 1980 në orët e hershme të mëngjesit, diku kah ora 5 - 6 sapo kishte filluar pakëz të zdritej. Hetimet e mija kanë zgjatur rreth 6 muaj. Pothuajse gjatë gjithë kohës së hetimeve më kanë marrë në pyetje Mehmet Lumi dhe Lorenc Selmani. Kah fundi i hetimeve më ka marrë në pyetje edhe Adem Ibrahimi. Por në fillim të janarit 1981, data e saktë nuk më kujtohet, po ashtu më ka marrë në pyetje edhe Jusuf Buxhovi. Kështu ma kanë prezentuar atë. Për Jusuf Buxhovin kisha dëgjuar më parë se ishte korrespodent i „Rilindjes“ në Bon, por nuk e kisha parë kurrë me sy. Për herë të parë e kam parë aty, në lokalet e Sekretariatit në Prishtinë.”

      Në pyetjen vijuese: ”Sa herë e ke parë gjithësejt Jusuf Buxhovin në jetën tënde?”, Hysen Gega saktëson: “Dy herë. Një herë në fillim të janarit 1981 kur më ka marrë në pyetje dhe një herë tjetët në fillim të vitit 1991 në Lokalet e lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës në Prishtinë.”

      Ndërkaq në pyetjet, lidhur me sjelljet e z.Buxhovi gjatë hetimeve dhe për çka interesohej më së shumti të dinte, Hysen Gega thotë: ”Qëllimi i tij ishte që unë të pendohem për aq sa kisha bërë. Më thoshte se më kishte përcjellur atje (në Gjermani – vërejtja ime) dhe se i dinte të gjitha gjërat. M´i përmendi disa lokale, por për fat në ato lokale unë s´kisha qenë kurrë. Në këtë mënyrë bile ai më ndihmonte, ma bënte me dije se s´dinte, se dinte fort pak ose fare lidhur me çështjen time. Më bënte presion psikik. M´i ofendonte shokët, vëllezërit Gërvalla … me sharje nëne e me fjalë të cilat as me laps nuk shkruhen”. Në fund Hysen Gega, sqaron edhe një ofertë të udbashëve për vrasjen - likuidimin e vëllezërve Gërvalla …!


Lexoni të plotë intervistën e Hysen Gegës: “Asgjë nuk harrohet”


( Vijon )

----------


## biligoa

- Kush e themeloi Lidhjen Demokratike të Kosovës?!

- Kush ishin themeluesit e LDK-së, që iu shitën falas UDB-së?!

- Cili ishte misioni intern i udbashit Jusuf Buxhovi në Gjermani ?!

- Si e mori në pyetje Hysen Gegën, udbashi Jusuf Buxhovi në ambientet e UDB-së, në janar 1981?!...



Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA / 04. 05. 2008

http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...iku/shera1.jpg

----------


## biligoa

Kush e themeloi Lidhjen Demokratike të Kosovës?!



Euforizmi pluralist që e kishte kapluar ish-Jugosllavinë në vitin 1989, (pas fillimit të shpërbërjes së “perandorisë” sovjetike të quajtur BRSS), pashmangshëm u reflektua edhe në Kosovë. Dihet mirëfilli se në vitet 1989/90 Kosova ishte përfshirë në protesta gjithëpopullore për të mbrojtur të drejtat kombëtare, dhe pikërisht në këtë situatë kur kishte filluar të luhatet ushtrimi i pushtetit komunist, u themelua Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës. Për të përkujtuar zanafillën e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës ndoshta do të ishte mirë t´i referohemi zëdhënëses mediale të LDK-së - Qendrës për Informim të Kosovës (QIK) e cila ka publikuar historikun e themelimit të kësaj partie. Për themelimin e LDK-së, QIK-u shkruan si vijon( Po citoi) :

----------


## biligoa

“Në shtator dhe tetor të vitit 1989, një grup shkrimtarësh dhe intelektualësh, në kohën e shqetësimeve më të mëdha politike dhe shoqërore te ne, u pajtua, gati spontanisht, që të themelonte një parti politike, e cila do t'i artikulonte kërkesat politike të shqiptarëve dhe do të bëhej nismëtare e proceseve të pluralizmit, që ishin në nismë në vendet e bllokut të atëhershëm socialist. Iniciativa për themelimin e një partie që do të pagëzohet Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, doli nga shkrimtarët Jusuf Buxhovi, Ibrahim Berisha, Mehmet Kraja dhe Xhemail Mustafa( të gjithë gazetarë të Rilindjes – vërejtja ime). Pas shumë bisedash, ata angazhuan koordinator të Këshillit nismëtar Jusuf Buxhovin, i cili mori përsipër kontaktimin me intelektualët e tjerë dhe hartimin e programit dhe statutit të partisë.“ - përfundon citati i qik-ut. 



· Foto: Jusuf Buxhovi, Koordinatori Këshillit Nismëtar të LDK-së
http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...uf_buxhovi.jpg

· Foto: Pamja nga Kuvendi themelues i LDK-së , më 23.12.1989
http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...s_i_ldk_89.jpg

----------


## biligoa

Kush ishin themeluesit e LDK-së, që iu shitën falas UDB?!



Në Kuvendin themelues të LDK-së që u mbajt më 23 dhjetor 1989, sipas QIK-ut „morën pjesë 96 veta“, ku shumica prej tyre i takonin elitës intelektuale shqiptare që deri dje ishin anëtarë të LKJ-së dhe njerëz me pozita të ndryshme si shkencore ashtu edhe politike në institucionet akademike. Kjo elitë intelektualësh gjatë viteve të 70-ta e 80-ta duke qenë pjesë e sistemit politik-institucional, kishte nën kontroll të gjitha institucionet shkencore, informative, kulturore, botuese etj., në Kosovë dhe madje shumica prej tyre ishin bërë edhe argat të Shërbimit Sekret jugosllavë ( UDB-së). 



Për të argumentuar këtë argatllëk, në vijim po përpiqem t´i vë në pah disa fakte. Në vitin 2000 në Shkup është botuar libri „Ballë për ballë me vdekjen“ i Nafi Çegranit. Autori i librit nga marsi i vitit 1969 - deri në vitin 1980 ka punuar në Sektorin II të Shërbimin Sekret të Sigurimit Shtetëror, pranë Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Maqedonisë në Shkup. Në këtë libër ish-udbashi Çegrani në mes tjerash spikatë hapur veprimtarinë e këtij shërbimi famëkeq në hapësirat shqiptare në ish-Jugosllavi, dhe i bënë publike disa nga emrat e „elitës intelektuale“ që iu „shitën“ falas këtij shërbimi sekret.

----------


## biligoa

Shiko: Autori dhe ballina e librit „Ballë për ballë“
http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...a_e_librit.jpg



Çegrani në faqen 129 - 130 të librit „Ballë për ballë me vdekjen“ shkruan (po citoi): „Edhe pas Plenumit të Brioneve dhe rënies së Rankoviqit, vazhdon spiunazhi në mes shqiptarëve si në Maqedoni, ashtu edhe në Kosovë, Mal të Zi dhe Shqipëri. Gati të gjitha redaksitë e gazetave dhe të radiotelevizioneve në Maqedoni dhe Kosovë shndërrohen në qendra rezidente, me të cilat SDB-ja( UDB-ja – vërejtja ime) vite me radhë e sinkronizonte veprimtarinë e vet të errët kundër shqiptarëve.“ - përfundon citati.



Ndërkaq z.Çegrani vijon: "Në kohën kur në SDB të Kosovës vrisnin e prisnin Mehmet Shoshi, Xhevdet Hamza, Mehmet Maliqi e Selim Brosha, këtij shërbimi sekret iu "shitën" falas edhe shumë gazetarë të "Rilindjes", si Maksut Shehu, Fadil Bujari, Mehmet Kraja, Sabri Hamiti, Jusuf Buxhovi, ndërsa në Televizionin e Prishtinës - Riza Alaj, Fahredin Gunga, Agim Zatriqi, disa të punësuar në Arkivin Historik të Kosovës etj.“ - përfundon citati.

Lexo: kopjen e tekstit nga libri „Ballë për ballë“

http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...tecegranit.jpg



Nafi Çegrani në vazhdim thotë se „në redaksin e emisioneve në gjuhën shqipe pranë Televizionit të Shkupit tregohen mjaftë aktivë Luan Starova dhe Alush Kamberi,…“ dhe „në radhët e tyre hynë ndërkohë edhe majori rezerv Menduh Ajdini, dhëndër i Meti dhe Nushi Kërliut *, si edhe dhëndri i tyre Ali Aliu“. (Për më tepër lexo te libri i N.Çegranit fq.130).

* Nushi Kërliu është një mik i Ibrahim Rugovës, në shtëpinë e të cilit ka ndenjur për dhjetë vjet rresht, gjatë shkuarje-ardhjeve të tij nga Shkupi apo Tirana, për në vendet perëndimore.)


Siç vihet në dukje në këtë shënim të ish-udbashit Çegrani, SDB-së (UDB-së), këtij shërbimi famëkeq sekret, iu paskan shitur krejt falas Jusuf Buxhovi, Sabri Hamiti * , Mehmet Kraja, Ali Aliu,… të gjithë këta anëtarë të elitës intelektuale të afërt me regjimit komunist jugosllavë, e që në vitin 1989 ishin “ideatorë” për themelimin e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës !!!

( * Sabri Hamiti aktualisht është anëtar i Kryesisë së Kuvendit të Kosovës, kryetar i Komisionit për Punë të Jashtme dhe anëtar i Komisionit për Integrime Evropiane. (Shiko pozitat e Sabri Hamitit Këtu ) http://www.assembly-kosova.org/?krye...id=554&lang=al Sabri Hamiti është mik i gjithanshëm i Ibrahim Rugovës, dhe konsiderohet si njëri më me ndikim në LDK.)



Madje, në kuvendin themelues të LDK-së kishte edhe pjestarë të kësaj “elite intelektuale” që në vitin 1958 denoncuan (në UDB) aktivitetin patriotik të Adem Demaçit, siç ishin Zekeria Cana, Ali Aliu etj., dhe nga dëshmitë e tyre, më 17 mars të vitit 1959 baci Adem u dënua me 5 vjet burg të rëndë.

----------


## biligoa

Lexo shkrimin: Kush ishin denoncuesit e Adem Demaçit në UDB, në vitin 1958-59?! Për më tepër lexoni librin “Dosja Demaçi”, http://www.beepworld.de/members/pash...enoncuesit.htm Prishtinë 2003, faqe 54-55)
Cili ishte misioni intern i udbashit Jusuf Buxhovi

në Gjermani ?!



Koordinator i Këshillit nismëtar të LDK-së, Jusuf Buxhovi - është një prej prozatorëve më të njohur në Kosovë. Qysh si student, në vitin 1967, punësohet në gazetën "Rilindja", si gazetar në rubrikën e kulturës, ku fillimisht pasqyron filmin, e më vonë letërsinë, duke shkruar për disa vite si recenzent. Në vitin 1976, pas një konkursi intern, caktohet si korrespodent i gazetës "Rilindja" në Gjermani, duke u bërë kështu gazetari i parë i akredituar i një mediumi nga Kosova në këtë vend perëndimor. Jusuf Buxhovi, ky korrespodenti i gazetës “Rilindja” i caktuar me konkurs intern për këtë “punë” në Gjermani, duket se atje ka shkuar me një mision intern nga shërbimi sekret jugosllavë, për të survejuar veprimtarinë e organizatave politike shqiptare që vepronin kundër regjimit jugosllavë në Gjermani. Për të argumentuar këtë mision intern me karkater udbesk të Jusuf Buxhovit të kamufluar me punën e “korrespodentit të gazetës ”Rilindja” po i referohemi dëshmive të bashkëveprimtarëve të Jusuf Gërvallës: Ibrahim Kelmendit dhe Hysen Gegës.

Në janar të vitit 2007 
http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...lagervalla.jpg

( me rastin e 25 vjetorit të vrasjes së vëllezërve Gërvalla e Kadri Zeka ) Ibrahim Kelmendi boton romanin “Atentatet” dhe ato ditë ai ndoshta, ishte njeriu më i intervistuar nga mediat shqiptare, për faktin se, në romanin e tij (që sapo kishte dalë nga botimi) lexuesit kanë mësuar për herë të parë të gjitha rrethanat e panjohura të vrasjes së Jusufit, Bardhoshit e të Kadriut, në natën e kobshme të 17 janarit 1982 në Untergrupenbach të Gjermanisë. Madje në libër bëhet i njohur edhe emri i vrasësit ( të mundshëm) të tyre. “Ai që vrau Jusuf Gërvallën jeton në Kosovë, në një fshat të komunës së Suharekës. Është shqiptar dhe e ka emrin Rezil, thotë Ibrahim Kelmendi, në intervistën ekskluzive për gazetën Express”.

“Ai që vrau Jusuf Gërvallën jeton në Kosovë, në një fshat të komunës së Suharekës. Është shqiptar dhe e ka emrin Rezil, thotë Ibrahim Kelmendi, në intervistën ekskluzive për gazetën Express”.
http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...infotolajm.jpg

----------


## biligoa

Në një intervistë me titull: ”E njoh vrasësin e Jusuf Gërvallës” dhënë gazetës “Expres” ( më 11 e 12. III. 2007 ) Kelmendi spikatë aktivitetin e kamufluar të Jusuf Buxhovit nën petkun e korrespodentit të gazetës “Rilindja”. Ibrahimi me këtë rast duke shpjeguar përplasjet e Klubit shqiptarë në Dyseldorf me përfaqësuesit e konsullatës jugosllave vë në pah involvimin e korrespodentit të “Rilindjes” në këtë situatë. 



Kelmendi thotë se (po citoi): Ato (konsulli...- vëretja ime) insistonin që ta fusnin nën tutelë Klubin e shqiptarëve aty, dhe ky, i kamufluar si gazetar, angazhohej pro konsullatës.” Ibrahim Kelmendi sakaq konstaton se, “ai ndonjëherë ishte më brutal se vet konsulli jugosllavë”!

Më shumë se në intervistë, I.Kelmendi, aktivitetin e korrespodentit Jusuf Buxhovi e sqaron në librin e tij “Atentatet”
http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...eteballina.jpg

. Në faqen 159 të këtij libri ai për Jusuf Buxhovin shkruan (po citoi): ”Sa për ilustrim po sjell shembullin e korrespodentit të gazetës “Rilindja”. Ky farë korrespodenti qe më brutal se ata të përfaqësuesit jugosllavë. Konkretisht, ai këmbëngulte që në emërtim të Klubit të mos përmendej cilësimi punëtorë “shqiptarë”, por “jugosllavë”. Kërkonte që Klubi atje të quhej “Klubi i punëtorëve jugosllavë”, siç po quhej Klubi “Rilindja” në Mynhen, “Përparimi” në Bruksel dhe ndonjë klub i ngjashëm.”- përfundon citati.



Në intervistën dhënë të përditshmes “Expres” Ibrahim Kelmendi shpërfaq edhe një moment shumë interesant lidhur me korrespodentin e “Rilindjes” Jusuf Buxhovi, që ka të bëjë me burgosjen e Hysen Gegës, një nga bashkëveprimtarët e Jusuf Gërvallës, i cili në librin e tij “Atentatet” është personazhi me pseudonimin “Vasili”.



Hysen Gega (Vasili), pasi kishte shkuar për t´i kaluar pushimet nga Gjermania në Kosovë, në 31 dhjetor 1980 arrestohet nga UDB-a.



Kelmendi lidhur me arrestimin e Hysen Gegës saktëson (po citoi): ”...kur Vasilin( Lexo - Hysen Gegën) e arrestuan në Kosovë, gazetarin në fjalë (Lexo - Jusuf Buxhovin) e sjellin nga Gjermania për ta marrë në pyetje gjatë procesit hetues, meqë duhet të jetë vlerësuar si njohës më i mirë i veprimtarisë sonë në Perëndim.”- përfundon citati.

----------


## biligoa

Si e mori në pyetje Hysen Gegën, udbashi Jusuf Buxhovi në

ambientet e UDB-së, në janar 1981?!



Këtë pohim të Ibrahim Kelmendit, më së miri e sqaron vetë ish i burgosuri Hysen Gega, në një intervistë me titull ”Asgjë nuk harrohet” të publikuar fillimisht në gazetën “ZiK” e pastaj është botuar edhe në librin “Terror, dhimbje, qëndresë”, të autorit Faridin Tafallari në faqet 342-344.



Hysen Gega 


http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...hysen_gega.jpg
në këtë intervistë shpërfaq gjithanshëm rrethanat e marrjes së tij në pyetje nga Jusuf Buxhovi etj.,
http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...uf_buxhovi.jpg

në zyrat e sigurimit shtetëror - UDB në Prishtinë.

Në pyetjen e gazetarit të njohur B.Elshani: ”Hysen, a të kujtohet se kur je arrestuar me t´u kthyer prej Gjermanisë dhe kush të ka marrë në pyetje pas arrestimit?” Hysen Gega përgjigjet: “Posi. Po ato janë gjëra që nuk harrohen. Më kanë arrestuar më 31 dhjetor 1980 në orët e hershme të mëngjesit, diku kah ora 5 - 6 sapo kishte filluar pakëz të zdritej. Hetimet e mija kanë zgjatur rreth 6 muaj. Pothuajse gjatë gjithë kohës së hetimeve më kanë marrë në pyetje Mehmet Lumi dhe Lorenc Selmani. Kah fundi i hetimeve më ka marrë në pyetje edhe Adem Ibrahimi. Por në fillim të janarit 1981, data e saktë nuk më kujtohet, po ashtu më ka marrë në pyetje edhe Jusuf Buxhovi. Kështu ma kanë prezentuar atë. Për Jusuf Buxhovin kisha dëgjuar më parë se ishte korrespodent i „Rilindjes“ në Bon, por nuk e kisha parë kurrë me sy. Për herë të parë e kam parë aty, në lokalet e Sekretariatit në Prishtinë.”



Në pyetjen vijuese: ”Sa herë e ke parë gjithësejt Jusuf Buxhovin në jetën tënde?”, Hysen Gega saktëson: “Dy herë. Një herë në fillim të janarit 1981 kur më ka marrë në pyetje dhe një herë tjetët në fillim të vitit 1991 në Lokalet e lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës në Prishtinë.”



Ndërkaq në pyetjet, lidhur me sjelljet e z.Buxhovi gjatë hetimeve dhe për çka interesohej më së shumti të dinte, Hysen Gega thotë: ”Qëllimi i tij ishte që unë të pendohem për aq sa kisha bërë. Më thoshte se më kishte përcjellur atje (në Gjermani – vërejtja ime) dhe se i dinte të gjitha gjërat. M´i përmendi disa lokale, por për fat në ato lokale unë s´kisha qenë kurrë. Në këtë mënyrë bile ai më ndihmonte, ma bënte me dije se s´dinte, se dinte fort pak ose fare lidhur me çështjen time. Më bënte presion psikik. M´i ofendonte shokët, vëllezërit Gërvalla … me sharje nëne e me fjalë të cilat as me laps nuk shkruhen”. Në fund Hysen Gega, sqaron edhe një ofertë të udbashëve për vrasjen - likuidimin e vëllezërve Gërvalla …!



Lexoni të plotë intervistën e Hysen Gegës:
http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...j.buxhovin.htm

“Asgjë nuk harrohet”

VIJON.

----------


## DYDRINAS

I kam lexuar me vemendje shkrime te tilla, jo vetem ne kete forum por dhe ne forume te tjera.
Personalisht pretendoj se kam njohuri te gjera per ngjarjet ne Kosove, sepse kam qene perhere i interesuar dhe nga ky fakt kam lexuar shume libra, kujtime, shkrime te gazetave, rrefime etj.
Tragjedia shqiptare ka qene e nje lloji teper te vecante sa do te duheshin dekada per te zberthyer arkivat e organeve te zbulimit te Shqiperise, vendeve fqinje dhe me gjere.
Te gjendur ne nje pozite teper te veshtire nga ndarja e kufinjve dhe vecanerisht pas Luftes se II Boterore, kur kufinjve ju shtua dhe ndarja ideologjike, shqiptaret andej dhe kendej kufirit perjetuan nje percudnim kombetar, moral, shpirteror dhe ekonomik.
Nga shkrimet e mesiperme jipet nje tablo e njeanshme e problemeve qe kane perjetuar shqiptaret nen ish-Jugosllavi.
Pse them keshtu?
Sepse ne vitet e Luftes se II Boterore, si rrjedhoje e bashkepunimit ne mes te PKJ dhe PKSH, u vrane dhe u masakruan me mijera shqiptare, si rrjedhoje e luftes vellavrasese te nitur nga jugosllavet dhe emisaret e tyre komunste dhe te zbatuara me perpikmeri nga klika enveriste ne Shqiperi dhe trojet shqiptare ne ish-Jugosllavi.
Komunistet jugosllave dhe ata shqiptare kishin nje armik te perbashket-antikomunistet shqiptare!
Ndersa pas Luftes se II Boterore, po me ndihmen e shtetit shqiptar jane ndjekur, pushkatuar, denuar dhe persekutuar me mijera shqiptare ne Shqiperi dhe ne trojet tona ne ish-Jugosllavi.
Vecanerisht situata behet me tragjike pas vitit 1948, kur Jugosllavia u largua nga rruga staliniste dhe vendin e bashkepunimit internacionalist shqiptaro-jugollav e zuri lufta ideologjike.
Enver Hoxha ndiqte rrugen e stalinizmit dogmatik, ndera Tito ate te nje komunizmi liberal te mbeshtetur dhe te financuar nga Europa dhe SHBA.
Stalinizmi kishte per fatin tone te keq ithtare dhe ne mesin e shqiptareve (ashtu sic kishte dhe ne mesin e popujve te tjere te ish-Jugosllavise).
Shqiperia enveristo-staliniste perkrahte fuqimisht forcimin e krahut stalinist ne ish-Jugosllavi dhe vecmas ne mesin e shqiptareve atje.
Kjo force qe krijoi dhe perkrahu enverizmi, u perdor poshtersisht sa here qe ai kishte nevoje, qe te mbronte shtypjen e levizjeve te brendshme antikomuniste dhe te justifikonte masat e terrorit antishqiptar permes luftes famekeqe te klasave.
Sa here qe enverizmi kishte probleme te brendshme, po aq here e aktivizonte degen e vet te PPSH ne ish-Jugosllavi dhe ne emigracion, ne emer gjoja te ngritjes se ndjenjes kombetare dhe te mbrojtjes se interesave kombetare!
Per fat te keq, pjese e kesaj loje te ndyre te enverizmit, u bene me qindra dhe mijera te rinj dhe te reja me ndjenja te pastra kombetare, por qe per fatin e tyre te keq u keqperdoren per qellime krejtesisht te ulta dhe per pushtet nga enverizmi.

Deget e PPSH ne ish-Jugosllavi, vecanerisht kreret e tyre, kane bere nje percarje te madhe nder shqiptare dhe kjo ka qene vecanerisht e theksuar ne emigracion.

Kur lexon dhe meson per fatin e keq te sa e sa te rinjve dhe te rejave shqiptare, qe i besuan verberisht dhe ne menyre naive enverizmit, qe gabimisht e barazuan enverizmin me bashkimin kombetar, aq me shume te shtohet urrejtja per kete masakarade qe i kushtoi me jete dhe vite te tera burgime, internime, perndjekje, vrasje etj;

Jugosllavia dihej se ishte nje krijese artificiale dhe nga e cila shqiptaret vuajten kaq shume, mirepo vuajtjet e tyre ishin dhe me tragjike nga shkaku i ekzistences se nje shteti shqiptar ideologjik marksist-leninist dhe antikombetar.

Sjellja e ketyre shkrimeve, nuk ben keq, sepse te rinjte duhet te njohin te shkuaren e larget dhe te afert, por paraqitja e tragjedise duhet te jipet e plote dhe ne te gjitha dimensionet e saj dhe jo te paraqitet vetem njera ane e medaljes.

Demaci dhe shume ithtare te tij qe vuajten burgjet jugosllave, kishin ne fakt endrren e bashkimit kombetar ideologjik, pra formimin e kombit shqiptar komunist enveristo-stalinist dhe aspak te nje shteti te mirefillte kombetar, ku ne themel te te cilit do te ishin liria e fjales, liria e shprehjes, ekonomia e tregut te lire, shteti juridik etj.

Motoja e tyre ka qene : Kosova nje republike ideologjike e tipit te Shqiperise se Enver Hoxhes!

----------


## biligoa

*Analiza politike - historike



Realpolitika e Ibrahim Rugovës

( 4 )

Dr.Ibrahim Rugova, meqë ishte kryetar i shumëfisht i “organeve përgjegjëse të Republikës së Kosovës” pa hezitim dhe zëshëm them se, ai është përgjegjësi kryesor politik “i alternativës shqiptare”, për burgosjen e tretë të Mr.Ukshin Hotit, për të cilin tashmë nëntë vjet, (qysh nga 16 maji 1999), kur u “lirua” nga burgu i Dubravës, nuk dihet asgjë për fatin dhe vendndodhjen e tij.



* * *



A ishin: Agim Zatriqi, Azem Vllasi dhe Ibrahim Rugova përgjegjës për burgosjen e parë dhe të tretë

të Mr. Ukshin Hotit?!

Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA / 04. 05. 2008
http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...n_berisha_.jpg


*

----------


## biligoa

· Trionomi: Agim Zatriqi, Azem Vllasi dhe Ibrahim Rugova
http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...asi_rugova.jpg



Pas demonstratave të mars - prillit 1981 regjimi komunist jugosllav ndërmori një fushatë të gjerë arrestimesh e burgosjesh ndaj organizatorëve të demonstratave si dhe në të njejtën kohë filloi diferencimin ideo-politik në të gjitha institucionet publike e me theks të veçantë në institucionet shkencore - akademike të Kosovës. Dhe, në shënjestër të këtij diferencimi gjithpërfshirës ishin padyshim dy institucionet më të rëndësishme: Instituti Albanologjik dhe Universiteti i Prishtinës.



· Pamje nga demonstratat e pranverës së viti 1981:
kliko 1 http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...venepr1981.jpg - 

2 http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...odemos1981.jpg

- 3 http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...epolicore2.jpg

Prandaj, jo rastësisht KQ i LKJ-së dhe strukturat tjera pushtetore të këtij regjimi në Kosovë, Institutin Albanologjik dhe veçanërisht Universitetin e Prishtinës e quajtën si “Bastion të nacionalizmit dhe seperatizmit shqiptar”.



Derisa në Institutin Albanologjik në krye të komisionit për diferencim, të të gjithë intelektualëve shqiptarë që kishin dalë në mbrojtje të demonstratave studentore dhe të kërkesës “Kosova Republikë”, ishte emruar Sekretari i OTH të LKJ-së në këtë institut Ibrahim Rugova,
http://cache.eb.com/eb/image?id=98374&rendTypeId=4
Komiteti Krahinor, për mbikëqyrjen dhe diferencimin e profesorëve në Universitetin e Prishtinës kishte autorizuar: Azem Vllasin,
http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...minev.1974.jpg
Agim Zatriqin dhe Hajredin Hoxhën, kështu thotë Shemsi Reçica në një intervistë dhënë të përditshmes “Epoka e Re” në mars të vitit 2006. Shemsi Reçica, atëkohë ishte ligjerues në Katedrën e Filozofisë dhe të Sociologjisë pranë Fakultetit Filozofik të UP-së.
Fillimisht kërkesat e studentëve janë përkrahur, me ndonjë përjashtim, nga të gjithë profesorët, gjatë bisedave të lira në grupe. Në ndërkohë UP - ja, përfshirë edhe Fakultetin Filozofik, u vërshua me punëtorë të sigurimit dhe aktivistë të LKJ-së dhe, në mbledhje të njëpasnjëshme, kërkohej nga ne, profesorët, që t’i pranonim vlerësimet e Komitetit Qendror të Jugosllavisë për demonstratat dhe t’i gjykonim demonstratat dhe kërkesat e tyre.”- thotë Prof.Shemsi Reçica .

http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...msi_recica.jpg

Në këtë situatë ka ndryshuar qëndrimi i shumicës së profesorëve, për shkak të presionit mbi ta, nga ana e inspektorëve të UDB-së dhe aktivistëve të KK të LKJ-së dhe në fund kanë mbetur vetëm pesë profesorë që nuk i pranuan vlerësimet e KQ të LKJ-së se demonstratat kanë qenë armiqësore, nacionaliste – separatise, kundërrevolucionare etj., e ata ishin: Ukshin Hoti, Halil Alidemaj, Muhamet Tërnava, Shaqir Shaqiri dhe Shemsi Reçica.



Shemsi Reçicës i kujtohet mirë mbledhja e mbajtur në 19 nëntor 1981 në Fakultetin Filozofik dhe diskutimi i argumentuar i Mr. Ukshin Hotit që Kosova duhet të jetë Republikë. “Kur kemi mbajtur mbledhje në Fakultetin Filozofik, kanë qenë të pranishëm Azem Vllasi, Agim Zatriqi, Hajredin Hoxha, etj. Aty ka pasur edhe kërcënime, sharje, edhe me nanë kanë sharë ata ish funksionarë duke thënë se “këtu e kanë çerdhen demonstratat”- kujton z.Reçica.



Ish ligjeruesit në Katedrën e Filozofisë dhe të Sociologjisë, i kujtohen mirë veprimet antikombëtare të anëtarëve të Komitetit: Zatriqi, Vllasi e Hoxha në këtë mbledhje si dhe diskutimi i guximshëm i Prof.Ukshin Hotit në mbrojtje të studentëve dhe të kërkesës që Kosova të jetë Republikë.

„Pasi i gjykuan demonstratat, ata kërkuan fjalën e profesorëve, por rreth 20 minuta askush nga profesorët nuk e merrte fjalën. Ishin para një dileme të madhe. Kishin frikë, sepse diheshin pasojat. Pas atyre që i dënuan demonstratat fjalën e mori Ukshin Hoti, i cili tha: “Ne duhet të diskutojmë hapur për kërkesat e studentëve tanë” dhe vazhdoi diskutimin e tij. Midis të tjerave tha tekstualisht, fjalë për fjalë: “ Sa e di unë, në Jugosllavi, jo vetëm që nuk është zgjidhur në praktikë çështja shqiptare, por as teorikisht nuk është zgjidhur kjo çështje si duhet”, dhe filloi që këtë konstatim ta argumentojë nga pikëpamja e tij, nga shkencat politike. “Të gjithat shkrimet që janë botuar për çështjen kombëtare, tha ai, edhe ato nga pikëpamja juridike, edhe kushtetuta nuk e kanë zgjidhur as teorikisht çështjen shqiptare në Jugosllavi” dhe vazhdoi: “Unë mendoj që kjo është kërkesë e arsyeshme, e drejtë...”, dhe me një tonë të lartë përfundoi: “ Kosova duhet të jetë Republikë dhe ne duhet ta përkrahim Republikën”.



Gjatë diskutimit të Ukshinit, kujton Reçica, aktivistët e komitetit Azem Vllasi e Agim Zatriqi mbanin shenime dhe e kundërshtuan fjalimin e tij. “Më kujtohet sidomos Agim Zatriqi, të cilit, në atë qetësi të hekurt që u krijua pas fjalës së Ukshin Hotit, i kërcitnin dhëmbët nga shtrëngimi i nofullave. Pas përfundimit të mbledhjes, neve na arrestuan.”- përfundon Shemsi Reçica.



Dhe vërtet ndodhi arrestimi dhe burgosja e Ukshin Hotit, Halil Alidemajt, Shemsi Reçicës, Ekrem Kryeziut etj, të cilët u denuan si “Grup i intelektualëve”. Pas tetë muajve sa zgjati procesi i hetuesisë, u ngrit aktakuza PP. nr. 281/81, datë 31. V. 1982, Gjykata e Qarkut në Prishtinë, ngriti një trup gjykues të përbërë nga gjyqtarët Isak Nishevci, Ismet Emra e të tjerë, dhe në procesin gjyqësor të mbajtur më 21 korrik 1982 „në emër të popullit“ u denuan këta intelektualë:



- Halil Alidemaj me 11 vjet burg të rëndë;

- Ukshin Hoti me 9 vjet burg të rëndë;

- Ekrem Kryeziu me 8 vjet burg të rëndë;

- Mentor Kaçi me 7 vjet burg të rëndë;

- Halil Ratkoceri me 3 vjet burg të rëndë;

- Ali Kryeziu me 5 vjet burg të rëndë;

- Nezir Haliti me 2 vjet burg të rëndë;

- Shemsi Reçica me 7 vjet burg të rëndë; dhe

- Muharrem Fetiu me gjashtë muaj burg të rëndë.
Foto: Pamje nga gjykimi i grupit të intelektualëve, më 21 korrik 1982

http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...hotinegjyq.jpg

Trupi gjykues, duke u bazuar paraprakisht në gjykimin politikë që ia kishin bërë këtij grupi intelektualësh, soji i keq Vllasi, Zatriqi, Hoxha etj., në aktgjykim ka konstatuar se ata kanë kryer vepruar “...vepra penale të drejtuara në rrëzimin e pushtetit të klasës punëtore dhe të punonjësve, thyerjen e “vëllazërim-bashkimit”, prishjen e barazisë së kombeve e të kombësive dhe ndryshimin antikushtetues të rregullimit federativ të RSFJ-së...” (!!!) sllogane këto që përsëriteshin në të gjitha aktakuzat dhe aktgjykimet e grupeve që dënoheshin asokohe.
http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...hotinegjyq.jpg

----------


## biligoa

Duke u bazuar në të dhënat e mësipërme del se përgjegjësit kryesor politik për linqimin dhe burgosjen e Mr.Ukshin Hotit dhe të tjerëve, në vitin 198, ishin:
http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...nepopullit.jpg

- Azem Vllasi njëri nga ish-funksionarët më të lartë komunist të kohës,

- Agim Zatriqi njëri nga bashkëpunëtorët e UDB-së gjatë punës së tij në RTP, dhe anëtar i Komitetit Krahinor të LKJ-së ( Lexo këtu tekstin ku: Agim Zatriqi me sojin e tij Buxhovi, Hamiti, Kraja, Gunga, Aliu etj.,

http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...tecegranit.jpg

ishin vënë falas në shërbim të UDB-së ). Agim Zatriqi aktualisht është drejtor i përgjithshëm i Radio Televizionit të Kosovës (RTK-së), qysh nga themelimi i këtij mediumi “100% i varur” nga UNMIK-u dhe institucionet vendore (!!!) dhe

- Hajredin Hoxha, i cili ka ikur nga kjo botë me faqe të zezë.



Pas daljes nga burgu, Mr.Ukshin Hoti kthehet në fshatin e tij të lindjes në Krushë të Madhe dhe rrethanat e kohës, atë e detyrojnë të izolohet në atë mënyrë që të mos mund të ndikojë në rrjedhat politike në Kosovë… Për nëntë vjet rresht (1985 – 1994) ndaj Mr.Ukshin Hotit, siç e thotë vet Ukshini, - është përdorur një ostracizëm … nga “elita intelektuale” shqiptare pro-titiste, e cila decenie me radhë ishte në shërbim të regjimit komunist dhe kundër intelektualëve atdhetarë që përpiqeshin të çliroheshin nga thundra e egër jugo(serbo)sllave.



Në kapërcyellin e viteve të 90-ta Mr.Ukshin Hoti ishte mjaftë aktiv në sensibilizimin e çështjes Kombëtare në përgjithësi dhe atë të Kosovës në veçanti, përmes shkrimeve të tija shkencore - politike, që botoheshin në revistat e kohës ”Alternativa”, “Demokracia Autentike” etj. Mr.Ukshin Hoti në aspektin politik, fillimisht do të angazhohet në Degën e LDK-së në /
http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...nepopullit.jpg

Rahovec, mirëpo për shkak të injorimit që i bëhet atij nga Kryetari i LDK-së Ibrahim Rugova, vendos të tërhiqet nga kjo parti për të gjetur forma tjera të angazhimit politik.
Në vitet 1991 - 94 Ukshini merrë pjesë në shumë takime e tryeza të mbajtura në qytete, fshatra, UP etj., ( shiko një foto këtu ) dhe në disa simpoziume me karakter gjithëkombëtarë që u mbajtën në Shkup, Tetovë…, dhe aty i elaboron bindshëm tezat e tij tashmë të njohura politike, duke shtuar edhe një fakt me rëndësi, se në rrethanat e reja ballkanike, kur nuk ekzistonte tashmë shteti federativ siç ishte Jugosllavia, opcioni i vetëm rreth të cilit do të duhej të koncentroheshin Shqiptarët ishte bashkimi i gjithë kombit Shqiptar në Ballkan në një shtet të vetëm. Ky bashkim sipas Ukshinit, do të duhej bërë në mënyrë demokratike dhe paqësore, sepse do të ishte në interes të të gjithë rajonit.



· Foto: historike e figurës emblematike Mr.Ukshin Hoti

http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...rdeshmoret.jpg

Meqenëse atëkohë këto teza të Ukshinit, i përfaqësonte edhe një parti legale në Kosovë, Partia e Unitetit Kombëtar të Shqiptarëve(UNIKOMB-i) atëherë me propozimin e kreut të kësaj partie Mr.Ukshin Hoti pranon të bëhet Kryetar i saj. Pa humbur kohë ai harton një deklaratë politike të UNIKOMB-it, me të cilën do t´i bëhej me dije opinionit Shqiptar dhe atij ndërkombëtar, për aktivizimin, freskimin, rigjallërimin dhe luftën politike të kësaj partie për bashkimin e kombit në një shtet të vetëm në Ballkan.

----------


## biligoa

Lexo të plotë: Deklaratën politike

http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...994_4.5.08.htm



Mirëpo, çka ndodhi ?

Pikërisht, në kohën kur politikani dhe filozofi i shquar Ukshin Hoti po bëhej gati ta merrte në dorë timonin e kësaj partie, më 14 maj 1994 gjatë rrugëtimit nga Prizreni për në Prishtinë arrestohet nga policia serbe, e cila, siç do të merret vesh më vonë, kishte qenë në dijeni të plotë për aktivitetin e tij gjatë atyre ditëve.



Pas katër muaj e gjysëm hetimesh, saktësisht më 28 shtator 1994, në Gjyqin e Qarkut në Prizren - Mr.Ukshin Hoti, në bazë të aktgjykimit K.br.28/94 datë 28.IX.1994, dënohet me 5 vjet burg të rëndë. Dhe, si për çudi, po të lexohet me kujdes aktgjykimi, duket qartë, se gjyqtarja Nada Haxhi-Periq këtë dënim e ka mbështetur kryesisht në pohimet e fjalës mbrojtëse të Mr.Ukshin Hotit, se sa në provat materiale që i ka përdorur trupi gjykues gjatë këtij procesi të montuar politik. Prej gjashtë faqesh e gjysëm sa ka aktgjykimi, tri faqe i ka vetëm nga fjala mbrojtëse.



· Lexo të plotë: Fjalën e mbrojtjes së Mr. Ukshin Hotit

http://www.beepworld.de/members/pash...kshinhoti1.htm



Është interesant të thuhet se, Mr.Ukshin Hoti në fjalën e tij të mbrojtjes, para gjyqit serbë, deklaron hapur se kush e ka arrestuar-burgosur dhe cili ishte shkaku i vërtet i mbajtjes së këtij gjykimi ndaj tij.



Ai, me këtë rast ka thënë: “Më ka arrestuar policia e Republikës së Serbisë, ndoshta me kërkesën e një pjese të alternativës shqiptare të Republikës së Kosovës. Shkaku i drejtpërdrejtë i këtij arrestimi sigurisht ka qenë frika iracionale e kësaj pjese të alternativës shqiptare se me shkuarjen time në Prishtinë në krye të UNIKOMB-it pas 9 vitesh të ostracizmit dhe të izolimit, do të çrregullohej baraspesha e forcave politike dhe do të krijohej një gjendje e paparashikueshme dhe e pakontrollueshme. Ky edhe është shkaku i vërtetë i mbajtjes së këtij gjykimi për të cilin personalisht kam besuar se nuk do të ndodhte. Besoj gjithashtu se gjykimi po mbahet me pajtimin e ndërsjellë të dy republikave ose të organeve të tyre përgjegjëse kompetente, gjersa shkaqet juridike që i përmban aktakuza s'mund të qëndrojnë absolutisht …" - përfundon citati.



E kreu i asaj pjese të “alternativeës shqiptare” për të cilën ka deklaruar Mr. Ukshin Hoti në mbrojtjen e tij, ishte padyshim Dr. Ibrahim Rugova.



Dr. Ibrahim Rugova në kohën e arrestimit dhe mbajtjes së procesit gjyqësor kundër Mr. Ukshin Hotit, në Prizren, ishte kryetar i “alternativës shqiptare” gjegjësisht ishte kryetar i disa “organeve me përgjegjësi politike”, përmes të cilave ka vënë nën kontroll gjithë aktivitetin e partive politike shqiptare në Kosovë dhe në viset tjera shqiptare në Maqedoni, në Mal të Zi e në Kosovën Lindore (Luginë të Preshevës).



Sa për ilustrim, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova ishte:



- Kryetar i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës;

- Kryetar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës;

- Kryetar i Republikës së Kosovës;

- Kryetar i Këshillit Koordinues të Partive Politike Shqiptare në Kosovë;

- Kryetar i Këshillit Koordinues të Partive Politike Shqiptare në ish-Jugosllavi dhe

- Kryetar i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës.



Prandaj, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, meqë ishte kryetar i shumëfisht i “organeve përgjegjëse të Republikës së Kosovës” pa hezitim dhe zëshëm them se, ai është përgjegjësi kryesor politik “i alternativës shqiptare”, për burgosjen e tretë të Mr.Ukshin Hotit, për të cilin tashmë nëntë vjet, (qysh nga 16 maji 1999), kur u “lirua” nga burgu i Dubravës, nuk dihet asgjë për fatin dhe vendndodhjen e tij.
burgu i Dubravës
http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...idubraves1.jpg

----------


## biligoa

*Analiza politike - historike



Realpolitika e Ibrahim Rugovës



( 5 )



Përmbajtja



- Konsultimet e Jusuf Buxhovit me “klanin e vjetër politik”

- Kush janë politikanët e “klanit të vjetër politik” që morën pjesë në themelimin e LDK-së?!

- A ishte Jusuf Buxhovi përpilues i programit të LDK-së?!

- Çfarë përmbajtje kishte Programi i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës?!

- Cilat janë ngjashmëritë e LDK-së me Lidhjen Komuniste të Kosovës ?!*

----------


## biligoa

Kush janë politikanët e “klanit të vjetër politik” që

morën pjesë në themelimin e LDK-së?!



Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA / 07. 05. 2008
http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...n_berisha_.jpg



Konsultimet e Jusuf Buxhovit me “klanin e vjetër politik”



Sipas dëshmive të bëra publike, promotor i angazhimeve për themelimin e LDK-së ishte Jusuf Buxhovi, i cili jo rastësisht është bërë edhe koordinator i Këshillit nismëtar. “Buxhovi ishte energjik dhe më i shkathtë në punë të komunikimit dhe kristalizimit të idesë” – thotë bashkëthemeluesi i LDK-së, Mehmet Kraja në librin e tij “Vite të humbura”, botuar më 1995 në Tiranë, fq.166.



· Foto: Mehmet Kraja, Bashkëthemelues i LDK-së
http://gazetajava.com/artman/uploads..._kraja_001.jpg



Kur bëhet fjalë për hartimin e programit dhe emërtimin e partisë si “Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës“, z.Kraja, sërish spikatë emrin e Jusuf Buxhovit. “Tashi nuk e them dot se e kujt ishte ideja që partia të quhej “Lidhje”, e ndonjërit prej nesh, apo e atyre me të cilët Buxhovi konsultohej vazhdimisht, por e di se asnjërit nuk na pëlqente kjo “lidhje” për shkak të asociacionit që krijonte me Lidhjen Komuniste. Sido që të ishte, ashtu sikundër ishim marrë vesh dy - tri ditë para mbajtjes së Kuvendit Themelues, Buxhovi solli programin dhe statutin. Që në fjalinë e parë e hetova se programi nuk ishte shkruar nga Buxhovi dhe as nga ndonjë “ekip” më i gjerë, por nga një person “pa emër” që i takon klanit të vjetër politik, autonomist, dhe i cili, nga prapaskena edhe sot e kësaj dite tërheq shumë hapa politikë në Kosovë. Programi ishte i mbushur me fraza politike, me periudha të gjata e konfuze, pra, një tekst i shkruar pa sintaksë shqip dhe pa mendim të qartë politik”. - kështu shkruan Mehmet Kraja në “Vite të humbura” faqe 167.



· Foto: Jusuf Buxhovi, Koordinatori Këshillit Nismëtar të LDK-së
http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...uf_buxhovi.jpg



Mehmet Kraja, siç vihet në pah, shpërfaq aktivitetin e Buxhovit në këtë drejtim, por nuk i sipërfaqëson aktorët kryesor të “klanit të vjetër politik” komunist në prapaskenë, me të cilët Jusuf Buxhovi…konsultohej vazhdimisht.

Kush janë politikanët e “klanit të vjetër politik” të cilët

morën pjesë në themelimin e LDK-së?!



Zyrtarisht është thënë se: “Iniciativa për themelimin e një partie që do të pagëzohet Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, doli nga shkrimtarët Jusuf Buxhovi, Ibrahim Berisha, Mehmet Kraja dhe Xhemail Mustafa ( të gjithë gazetarë të Rilindjes – vërejtja ime)”, ndërsa Mehmet Kraja, Koordinatorin e Këshillit nismëtar të LDK-së z. Jusuf Buxhovi, e paraqet si person që ka pas konsultime të vazhdueshme me njerëz të tjerë, edhe nga radhët e regjimit komunist që ishte akoma në fuqi.



Opinioni publik shumë pak e din, por përfaqësuesit e “elitës intelektuale” gjegjësisht “nismëtarët” publik për themelimin e LDK-së, e din shumë mirë, se inicuesit e vërtet (në prapaskenë) për themelimin e LDK-së si një “parti alternative” nga LKJ-ja ( e cila askohe po i numronte muajt e fundit deri në shpërbërje), ishin pikërisht zyrtarët e Komitetit Krahinor të LK të Kosovës: Rrahman Morina, Kryetar i KK të LKK-së *, Agim Mala, anëtar i Kryesisë së KK të LKK-së dhe drejtor i RTP-së, etj.



· Foto: Agim Mala

· Rrahman Morina qysh në fillim të vitit 1989 pas “dorëheqjes” së Kaqusha Jasharit, duke qenë njeriu më i besuar i Sllobodan Millosheviqit emrohet Kryetari KK të LK të Kosovës, ndërsa karierën e tij e kishte nisur në Beograd si kuadër i sigurimit të shtetit. Ishte zëvendës i sekretarit Federativ të Punëve të Brendshme Franjo Hërleviqit. Pas demonstratave të pranverës së vitit 1981, Morina dërgohet në Kosovë po në pozitën e zëvendësit të Sekretarit të Sekretaritat Krahinor për Punë të Brendshme, Mehmet Maliqit, një kuadër i UDB-së që nga koha e Rankoviqit, dhe më vonë vihet në krye të këtij sekretariati.

· Foto: Binomi i deformuar Sllobodan Millosheviq – Rrahman Morina
http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...man_morina.jpg



Jusuf Buxhovi dhe buxhovët tjerë e din mirë, se Agim Mala (gjatë periudhës së formësimit të LDK-së si “parti alternative”) e luante rolin e ndërmjetësit, në mes të partisë në pushtet (LKJ) dhe atyre (elitës intelektuale) që po “lindnin” një parti të re, LDK-në.



Agim Mala, 
http://www.rtv21.tv/site/img/images/...ala%20foto.jpg
në një dokumentar televiziv të përgatitur nga Baton Haxhiu dhe Andi Bushati, krejt sipërfaqësisht flet për angazhimin e tij ( në prapaskenë) për themelimin e LDK-së dhe kontaktet që ka pas me “nismëtarët” publik të kësaj partie, prandaj i mbetet Jusuf Buxhovit dhe të tjerëve për ta sqaruar këtë çështje deri në fund.


A ishte Jusuf Buxhovi përpilues i programit të LDK-së?!



Me rastin e një vjetorit të vdekjes së Ibrahim Rugovës (Janar 2007) në një emision të natës (në Radi Kosovë) që e drejtonte gazetari Mentor Mripa, Jusuf Buxhovi, ka deklaruar se programin e Lidhjes Demokratike e ka hartuar vetë, ndërsa Mehmet Kraja duke pas parasysh se ky program “ishte i mbushur me fraza politike, me periudha të gjata e konfuze, pra, një tekst i shkruar pa sintaksë shqip dhe pa mendim të qartë politik” ka dyshuare se është shkruar nga Buxhovi dhe ka theksuar se, ky program është shkruar “nga një person “pa emër” që i takon klanit të vjetër politik, autonomist…”. Prandaj, duhet thenë shkurt e shqip se, programi dhe statuti i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës është përpiluar diku në zyrat e Komitetit Krahinor të LK të Kosovës dhe si i tillë është miratuar unanimisht në kuvendin themelues të LDK-së më 23 dhjetor 1989.



· Foto: Pamja nga Kuvendi themelues i LDK-së , më 23.12.1989

http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...s_i_ldk_89.jpg

----------


## biligoa

Çfarë përmbajtje kishte Programi i Lidhjes

Demokratike të Kosovës?!



Programi dhe statuti i LDK-së (si dy dokumente bazë - udhërrëfyese për politikëbërjen e saj) nuk dallonin shumë në përmbajtje nga platformat politike të KQ të LKJ-së, që hartoheshin deri në vitin 1989 për zhvillimet politike në Kosovë.



Për ta bërë të qartë esencën e programit të LDK-së, që u miratua pa asnjë kundërshtim në kuvendin themelues të saj, në vijim sjellë disa pjesë të programit:



Në Programin e LDK-së, ndër të tjera thuhet (po citoj):

- Jugosllavia, duhet kuptuar si interes i secilit, ngase ajo është themeluar me vullnetin e lirë të të gjithëve, edhe me vullnetin e popullatës së Kosovës dhe se për çdo rregullim të ri të federatës është e drejtë imanente që të vendosin lirisht edhe qytetarët e Kosovës.

- Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës angazhohet për një Jugosllavi demokratike, federative, socialiste dhe për reformën e sistemit politik në këtë drejtim.

- Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës angazhohet për zhvillimin e raporteve demokratike në federatë, duke e kuptuar atë si bashkësi të subjekteve të barabarta të republikave dhe të krahinave, si bashkësi të qytetarëve dhe të nacionaliteteve të barabarta. Pra, angazhohet për federatë moderne, e cila do të mundësojë barazinë e nacionaliteteve, të republikave dhe të krahinave, për sistemin parlamentar në bazë të së drejtës së votimit të lirë, të drejtpërdrejtë e të përgjithshëm, për Kuvend Federativ të përbërë nga Dhoma e Republikave dhe e Krahinave, si dhe nga Dhoma e Qytetarëve.

- Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës është: “kundër manipulimeve nacionaliste e burokratike me çështjen kombëtare. Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës përpiqet për barazinë e plotë të nacionaliteteve në Jugosllavi”. etj etj



· Lexoni të plotë: Programin e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës
http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...3.xii.1989.htm


Siç vihet në dukje, LDK-ja dhe vetë Ibrahim Rugova si kryetar i saj që në Kuvendin themelues u zotua se do t'i kryente detyrat që dilnin nga Programi i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, ku Jugosllavinë e konsideron si “shtëpi” të ndërtuar me vullnetin e lirë edhe “të popullatës së Kosovës”. Kosovën e cilëson si “krahinë”, “angazhohet për federatë moderne, e cila do të mundësojë barazinë e nacionaliteteve, të republikave dhe të krahinave” dhe se është kundër “manipulimeve nacionaliste me çështjen kombëtare”!



Se sa është i vërtetë ponimi, i definuar në programin e LDK-së, se “Jugosllavia është themeluar edhe me vullnetin e lirë të shqiptarëve”, këtë e dinë më së miri vetë shqiptarët, çfarë kanë përjetuar mbi kurrizin e tyre nga kjo “Jugosllavi demokratike”.



Që të mos zgjatemi më shumë në këtë drejtim, LDK-ja si e tillë, sipas ligjeve kushtetuese republikane e federative në fuqi u regjistrua në Beograd, ndërsa në vitin 2000 regjistrohet në Kosovë. Sipas deklarimit të Milazim Krasniqit ( njërit nga themeluesit e LDK-së) LDK-ja me këtë program( të pandryshuar) ka vepruar deri pas luftës në Kosovë (!!!)

----------


## biligoa

Cilat janë ngjashmëritë e LDK-së me Lidhjen

Komuniste të Kosovës ?!



Siç vum në dukje Programi i LDK-së nuk dallon shumë nga platformat politike të LKJ-së, pra, janë shumë të ngjashëm. Për të shpërfaqur këtë fenomen po i referohemi Akademik Rexhep Qosjes. Qosja në një shkrim analitik: ”Ngjashmëria fatale”, shkruan:



”Ngjashmëria, thuhet në fjalorët gjuhësorë, është afria shumë e madhe e vetive të qenieve, sendeve, dukurive. Si të gjitha qeniet, sendet e dukuritë, ngjashmëri shumë të madhe mund të kenë edhe bashkimet politike e të tjera të njerëzve. Ngjashmëria shtrihet në hapësirë, por edhe në kohë. Këtu është fjala për ngjashmërinë e dy bashkimeve tona, që ka shtrirje në hapësirë dhe në kohë: për ngjashmërinë e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK) me Lidhjen e Komunistëve të Kosovës (LKK).” 



· Foto: Akademik Rexhep Qosja
http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rexhep_Qosja

Akademik Qosja për ngjashmëritë në mes LDK-së dhe LKK-së thotë:



”LDK-ja është parti që LKK-në e ka trashëguar me çdo gjë: me anëtarët, me organizimin, me mentalitetin. LDK-ja është parti që në jetën politike dhe shoqërore të shqiptarëve në Kosovë sillet sot siç është sjellë LKK-ja dje.



LDK-ja është parti politike që ka strukturë organizuese shumë të ngjashme, gati të njëjtësuar me strukturën organizuese të LKK-së. LKK-ja kishte Kryesinë dhe Komitetin Krahinor të LKK-së; LDK-ja ka Kryesinë dhe Këshillin e Përgjithshëm të LDK-së! LKK-ja kishte Lidhjen Socialiste të Popullit Punues të Kosovës si kryese të punëve të saj të infrastrukturës, në gjirin e së cilës vepronin edhe Lidhja e Rinisë, Lidhja e Grave, Lidhja e Sindikatave, Lidhja e Pensionistëve... Edhe LDK-ja e ka Lidhjen e saj Socialiste, në të cilën bëjnë pjesë Forumi i Grave, Forumi i Rinisë, mandej Partia Socialdemokrate (nr.2), Partia Shqiptare Demokristiane, Partia Popullore, Partia Liberale e Kosovës...!



LDK-ja bën politikë që, nga pikëpamja metodologjike, nuk ndryshon shumë, kur e kur nuk ndryshon fare, prej politikës së LKK-së! LKK-ja bënte politikë që mbështetej në një numër të vogël termash dhe togfjalëshash terminologjikë, sikundër janë bashkim-vëllazërimi, barazia e kombeve dhe e kombësive, vetëqeverisja socialiste, autonomia e Kosovës si element konstiutitiv i Federatës Jugosllave, politika e mosinkuadrimit! Edhe LDK-ja bën politikë që mbështetet në një numër të vogël të termave dhe të togfjalëshave terminologjikë siç janë: të drejtat njerëzore njësoj për të gjithë, demokracia, pavarësia dhe sovraniteti i Kosovës, politika e faktorëve ndërkombëtarë.



Termat dhe togfjalëshat terminologjikë të LDK-së janë vetëm një anasjellë gjuhësore dhe kuptimore e termave dhe e togfjalëshave terminologjikë të LKK-së! LKK-ja thoshte se fati i Kosovës është në duart e Federatës jugsollave; LDK-ja thotë se fati i Kosovës është në duart e faktorëve ndërkombëtarë. LKK-ja betohej në politikën e mosinkuadrimit; LDK-ja betohet në politikën e faktorëve ndërkombëtarë! LKK-ja thoshte se kombësia shqiptare duhet të jetë urë bashkëpunimi me Shqipërinë si shtet amë; LDK-ja thotë se Kosova duhet të jetë neutrale karshi Serbisë dhe neutrale karshi Shqipërisë!



LKK-ja nuk i lejonte vetes të përzihej në punët e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, në Mal të Zi dhe në Preshevë, Bujanoc e Medvegjë - sepse për ta bëjnë kujdesin komunistët e atjeshëm shqiptarë, malazez e maqedonas; LDK-ja nuk përzihet në punët e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni e në Mal të Zi, madje as të shqiptarëve në Kosovën Lindore - sepse atje për ta kujdesen partitë e tyre dhe pushteti sovran maqedon, malazias dhe serb! LKK-ja kishte gazetat e saj; edhe LDK-ja ka gazetat e saj, në të cilat nuk shkruan se janë të sajat, që popullarizojnë politikën e saj, që gabimet e saj i shpallin mençuri, që dështimet e saj i shpallin suksese, që mashtrimet e saj i shpallin të vërteta!



LDK-ja është parti politike që ka një moral politik që nuk ndryshon prej moralit politik të LKK-së! Udhëheqja e LKK-së thoshte se është udhëheqëse e ligjshme e popullit shqiptar të Kosovës, madje e Kosovës si element konstituiv i Federatës jugosllave, por nën sovranitetin e Serbisë dhe të Jugosllavisë; edhe udhëheqja e LDK-së thotë se është udhëheqje e ligjshme e popullit shqiptar të Kosovës, madje e "Republikës së Kosovës", por nën pushtimin e Serbisë dhe të Jugosllavisë (Serbia dhe Mali i Zi)!



LKK-ja i dënonte të gjitha konceptet dhe të gjitha veprimet e tjera që nuk përputheshin me të sajat në lidhje me të drejtat e shqiptarëve dhe me fatin e Kosovës! Për këtë arsye, ajo i ka dënuar si armiqësore demonstratat e vitit 1968 dhe 1981! Edhe LDK-ja i dënon të palejueshme konceptet dhe veprimet e tjera që nuk përputhen me të sajat në lidhje me strategjinë për çlirimin e Kosovës dhe statusin e saj! Për këtë arsye, ajo është kujdesur t'i "komprometojë" të gjithë ata që kanë kërkuar që politikën e saj të nënshtrimit ta zëvendësojmë me lëvizje popullore vepruese;…



Në kohën e pushtetit të LKK-së, burgjet e Kosovës dhe të Serbisë ishin plotë të burgosur politikë shqiptarë; edhe në kohën e "pushtetit paralel" të LDK-së burgjet e Kosovës dhe të Serbisë janë përplot të burgosur politikë shqiptarë. Për këtë arsye "pushteti paralel" i LDK-së mund të quhet po aq "atdhetar" sa ishte "atdhetar" edhe pushteti i LKK-së! Udhëheqja e LKK-së vozitet në mercedesë shtetërorë; edhe udhëheqja e LDK-së vozitet në vetura të "Republikës së Kosovës", që nuk kushtojnë më pak se mercedesët e LKK-së!



LDK-ja është parti politike që edhe konceptin për zgjidhjen e çështjes së Kosovës e ka të ngjashëm, fatalisht të ngjashëm, me konceptin e LKK-së! LKK-ja, atëherë PKK-ja në fund të dhjetorit 1943 dhe në fillim të janarit 1944 është deklaruar për bashkim me Shqipërinë, por më vonë e ka pranuar bashkimin e Kosovës me Serbinë dhe me Jugosllavinë, përkatësisht statusin e Kosovës qark i Serbisë! Edhe LDK-ja, në fillim të shpërbërjes së ish-Jugosllavisë është deklaruar për bashkim me Shqipërinë, por më vonë është pajtuar me shpalljen e Kosovës shtet sovran dhe i pavarur, përkatësisht republikë në kuadrin e Jugosllavisë!



LKK-ja e ka çuar Kosovën deri te autonomia e gjerë e vitit 1974; edhe LDK-ja e ka çuar Kosovën deri te premtimet e faktorëve ndërkombëtarë për një autonomi të gjerë (ç’është e vërteta deri aty Kosova ka qenë e çuar më parë) së cilës ende askush nuk ia di „gjerësinë“. Po të mos ishin futur në Kryesinë dhe në Këshillin e Përgjithshëm të saj edhe disa ish të burgosurë politikë, përfaqësuesit e „ligjshëm“ të popullit shqiptar të Kosovës sot pa dyshim se do të ishin në Parlamentin e Serbisë dhe të Jugosllavisë (Serbia dhe Mali i Zi).



LKK-ja ishte një parti e disiplinuar në ish-Jugosllavi; edhe LDK-ja është një parti e disiplinuar në Jugosllavinë e shkurtuar (Serbia dhe Mali i Zi)! Prej aspektit historik e shikuar, LKK-ja del parti e projektuar si mjet për paqësimin e Kosovës! Prej aspektit historik e shikuar, edhe LDK-ja del parti e lejuar, përkatësisht e projektuar, si mjet për paqësimin e Kosovës nën sovranitetin serb!



Prej shtjellimit të sipërthënë del, besoj qartë, se ngjashmëria mes LKK-së dhe LDK-së është rrënjësore, thelbore. Këto argumente nuk mund të fshehen, sepse nuk thuhet kot plagët që fshehen shumë vështirë shërohen! Prandaj, edhe të këqijat që fshihen shumë vështirë mënjanohen!



( Vijon )

----------

